# The DELL Latitude D610 Thread

## KaZeR

Hi there.

I though it would be a good idea to start a thread for this laptop (i also created a wiki page http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Dell_Latitude_D610 ) at the gentoo wiki to keep a clear howto for other peoples interested (forums are good, but not suitable when you got 5+ pages of discussion for a particular hardware problem).

There's already some thread about some piece of hardware (especially about the Intel i915GM chipset that i own) but it isn't perfect IMO.

Also, there's some specific points i'd like to get to work, especially : 

- the bluetooth module

- suspend to ram / disk

- correct wifi/bluetooth leds

- efficient power saving to save the battery

Any help is welcome  :Smile: 

Once something works, i'll update the wiki accordingly.

Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## linumik

1. My d610 has another video card

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M22 [Radeon Mobility M300]

Also, in the wiki you specify 

>> I have it running at 1280x1024 @ Hz.<<

But native resolution on my d610 is 1400x1050.

2. Setting up DMA for the DVDR/CDRW is another thing that's missing

I had to set this to make it work:

```

in /usr/src/linux/include/linux/libata.h change

#undef ATA_ENABLE_ATAPI /* define to enable ATAPI support */

to

#define ATA_ENABLE_ATAPI /* define to enable ATAPI support */ 

```

3. On my laptop Fn+F2 switches on/off the wifi as well.

4. I made volume/mute buttons to work with x11-misc/hotkeys package. I wish I could have a taskbar indicator program as well though.

5. Suspend to disk works fine with software suspend2 patch. Suspend to RAM doesn't work at all.

6. Touchpad has a lot of buttons and many nice features. Here is a howto

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Synaptics_Touchpad

7. I have problems with docking my laptop. OS hangs on second dock operation. None of docking undocking events are detected by ACPI either. 

All in all, my configuraiton is workable, but far from ideal.

----------

## linumik

powermanagement howto:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-147898-highlight-cpufreq.html

software suspend howto

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Software_Suspend_v2

----------

## beatryder

ok, I just added a bunch of stuff to the special keys and acpi sections. Oh and the atapi hack as well

----------

## KaZeR

Thanks both for your contributions  :Smile: 

It would be nice if a ATI owner could complete the corresponding part (i own a i915 chipset).

By the way, does your wifi / bluetooth leds work fine?

I added some infos about bluetooth.

----------

## KaZeR

beatryder : Thanks for your entry about Radon and ACPI.

The lid thing works very well.

But could you be a little more precise about what to do with the governor thing? where should it be saved?

Also, would'nt it be easier to use cpu-speedy instead of cpufreq-info? with cpu-speedy you can do 'cpu-speedy min' to set the frequency to the lower value.

And also, my libata.h file is in /usr/src/linux/include/linux/libata.h instead of /usr/src/linux/include/libata.h, i guess it's a typo? (vanilla-sources)

I'm now having a look at the modmap thing which doesn't seems to work as-is..

edited : corrected a typo, added the libata question

----------

## beatryder

Bah, the libata.h is a typo on my part.

As for my leds, I dont have bluetooth, but I can get the wifi led to come on when I use the card. It seems that it only comes onwhen its associated with an AP, and it does not shut off when I use the RF switch.

As for cpufreq-set, I use that util package cause the tools seemed a bit more polished.

Feel free to modify it to suit your needs.

as for the placement of the governor script, I am pretty sure I added the path to it, if not it should be clear from the default.sh modifiactions. /etc/acpi/ac-adapter.sh

----------

## beatryder

Do any of you guys ever get a strang squealing noise from your motherboards???

I have had mine replaced 3 times and it keeps comming back!

A bios flash helped the first time, but now its back :S Altho anyone having audio issues should update their bios to A04 as it resolves some of those issues.

----------

## KaZeR

Thanks for these points.

My bluetooth adapter is working fine now.

I'm looking at this wifi led thing.[/url]

For your noise pb, you should maybe have a look at this : [https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-345972-highlight-dell+noise.html]

I never had this pb for the moment.

----------

## linumik

I do have that noise, but probably much less than you, so it doesn't annoy me as much. idle=halt helped somewhat but I can hear the sound coming back with some USB devices.

The other thing is, I load only drivers I need, so if I work at home where it is quiet and I can hear all freaking sounds from the laptop, I don't use mouse or any other USB things and my usb driver is not loaded.

I saw that you marked "the noise thread" as "totaly solved", the HZ trick didn't help? Not totaly anyway?

----------

## linumik

 *Quote:*   

> For your noise pb, you should maybe have a look at this : [https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-345972-highlight-dell+noise.html]  

 

He was the one who created that thread  :Very Happy: 

----------

## beatryder

 *linumik wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   For your noise pb, you should maybe have a look at this : [https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-345972-highlight-dell+noise.html]   
> 
> He was the one who created that thread 

 

Took the words right out of my mouth.... I think I may have found a resolution to my issue... When they flashed my BIOS after changing my motherboard it flashed it as an M20, not a D610, There are some slight differences in their construction but they are other wise identical. I believe the difference is actually the video card, the M20 has a FireGL v3100 and D610 has a X300. I just got an email from Dell explaining how I can reflash my bios with the right one, I am gonna try it... Good thing I still have Windows installed for work :p

----------

## Tr1cH

KaZeR, can you post your xorg.conf please. I'm such a noob at linux and I have difficulties to get xorg working with intel graphic card on my dell latitude d610. I've compiled the i810 and i915 as modules in the graphics part of the kernel and in another part of the device driver section but i do not remember. Anyway, now, I can load these 2 modules with modprobe and I can see them with lsmod. But xorg doesnt want to load the i810 and 1915 drivers... and vesa doesnt work, it give me a black screen. I've read many post but there's no how/to, there's only a bunch of discussions. I need it working for my next session with acceleration because I'll do opengl prog in C++ on linux.

Tr1cH

Oh, I dont have the last version of xorg, I have the 6.8.2, maybe I can try the last one.

----------

## leto2

I've got a Dell D810.  A few things:

Why do you not use the ondemand cpu speed governer?  Seems to give the best results for pentium M machines.

edit: didn't realize conservative was like ondemand except tweaked for laptops.  :Smile: 

Also, have you had any luck getting the touchpad to work properly with the evdev module and synaptics driver in suspend2 patched 2.6.12?  Worked great w/ 2.6.11 but is dead now in 2.6.12.  :Sad: 

And have you been able to get the ATI fglrx drivers to work with suspend2?  I gave up a while back and have just been using the non-3d accelerated radeon driver which works fine, but curious if newer ATI drivers ever fixed suspend problems.

For using volume control buttons I just use the Gnome Keyboard Shortcuts preference tool to assign the buttons to volume up/down/mute and it works great.  Except that it only controls the speaker volume and not the headphone output.Last edited by leto2 on Mon Jul 18, 2005 8:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tr1cH

I got it working with the lastest version of xorg.  :Very Happy: 

But dri isnt working, I'm gonna read about that on the forum

----------

## linumik

 *leto2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also, have you had any luck getting the touchpad to work properly with the evdev module and synaptics driver in suspend2 patched 2.6.12?  Worked great w/ 2.6.11 but is dead now in 2.6.12. 
> 
> 

 

Follow the touchpad howto again. Most likely it uses another /dev/eventX device now.

 *leto2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> And have you been able to get the ATI fglrx drivers to work with suspend2?  I gave up a while back and have just been using the non-3d accelerated radeon driver which works fine, but curious if newer ATI drivers ever fixed suspend problems.
> 
> 

 

No. Still doesn't work. I assume it is the same for D810

 *leto2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> For using volume control buttons I just use the Gnome Keyboard Shortcuts preference tool to assign the buttons to volume up/down/mute and it works great.  Except that it only controls the speaker volume and not the headphone output.

 

Here is a script for you. I wrote it for the exact same reason  :Smile: 

```

> cat /usr/local/bin/mixer-control.sh 

#!/bin/bash

value=$1

shift

if [ "$value" != "off" ] && [ "$value" != "on" ] && [ "$value" != "toggle" ] && [ "$value" != "mute" ]

then

    if [ "$value" == "" ] || [ "`echo $value | sed -ne '/[A-Za-z]/p'`" != "" ]

    then

        echo "invalid command param -- use either on/off/mute/toggle or volume"

        exit 1

    fi

fi

if [ $# -le 0 ]

then

    echo "error: name of the control(s) are not specified."

    exit 1

fi

for control in $@ 

do

    amixer sset $control $value

    if [ "${value%+}" != "$value" ]

    then

        amixer sset $control on

    fi

done

exit 0

```

To use it :

```

VolUp=/usr/local/bin/mixer-control.sh 1+ Master PCM Headphone

VolDown=/usr/local/bin/mixer-control.sh 1- Master PCM Headphone

Mute=/usr/local/bin/mixer-control.sh toggle Master PCM Headphone

```

Last edited by linumik on Mon Jul 18, 2005 9:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## leto2

 *linumik wrote:*   

>  *leto2 wrote:*   
> 
> Also, have you had any luck getting the touchpad to work properly with the evdev module and synaptics driver in suspend2 patched 2.6.12?  Worked great w/ 2.6.11 but is dead now in 2.6.12. 
> 
>  
> ...

 

I've tried all the event* devices.  None of them show any output.  :Sad: 

----------

## linumik

 *leto2 wrote:*   

> I've tried all the event* devices.  None of them show any output. 

 

Oh well, that was the only problem I had when I switched to 2.6.12. Make sure the psmouse driver is loaded or compiled in.

----------

## leto2

 *linumik wrote:*   

>  *leto2 wrote:*   I've tried all the event* devices.  None of them show any output.  
> 
> Oh well, that was the only problem I had when I switched to 2.6.12. Make sure the psmouse driver is loaded or compiled in.

 

Thanks for the suggestions, but I've tried loading evdev and psmouse backwards and forwards and upside down.  Are you using regular gentoo sources or the suspdend2-sources?

----------

## linumik

 *beatryder wrote:*   

> I just got an email from Dell explaining how I can reflash my bios with the right one, I am gonna try it... Good thing I still have Windows installed for work :p

 

I checked my BIOS and it is A03 revision. I need to upgrade, but I don't have Windows installed... I need to figure out how to make MSDOS bootable CD :-\

----------

## linumik

 *leto2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions, but I've tried loading evdev and psmouse backwards and forwards and upside down.  Are you using regular gentoo sources or the suspdend2-sources?

 

Both. I tried manually patch gentoo sources and install suspend2-sources. Works fine with both. The current working version is

```

> uname -a

Linux linumik 2.6.12-suspend2-r1 #1 Mon Jul 11 17:31:38 EDT 2005 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Check your logs, xorg logs, dmesg. Maybe there are more clues. Also you could try to rollback to 2.6.11 and see if it works again.

----------

## leto2

 *linumik wrote:*   

>  *beatryder wrote:*   I just got an email from Dell explaining how I can reflash my bios with the right one, I am gonna try it... Good thing I still have Windows installed for work :p 
> 
> I checked my BIOS and it is A03 revision. I need to upgrade, but I don't have Windows installed... I need to figure out how to make MSDOS bootable CD :-\

 

Grab a bootable cd image off of http://bootdisk.com or some other place with bootable cd images.

Use some iso utilities to add the bios to the image, or if you've got a fat partition on your drive just put it there.  I usually leave at least a small FAT partition for just such an occasion.

----------

## linumik

 *leto2 wrote:*   

> Grab a bootable cd image off of http://bootdisk.com or some other place with bootable cd images.
> 
> Use some iso utilities to add the bios to the image, or if you've got a fat partition on your drive just put it there.  I usually leave at least a small FAT partition for just such an occasion.

 

Thanks for the link! I'll try that. I prefer that CD approach. Less M$ on my computers is a good thing  :Wink: 

----------

## linumik

Finally had a chance to check that CD burner indeed works. Burned a bootable CD with dr-dos and BIOS updates. BIOS update worked just fine too. 

BIOS revision A04 seems to work fine. The readme says that ATI bios is updated as well, that didn't help with fglrx bugs though.

----------

## KaZeR

beatryder : sorry for dumbly pasting this link, i saw this one before starting this thread, and just took the link out of my history.

Tr1cH : i've posted a link to my xorg.conf file in the wiki.

Don't hesitate to ask if i can be of any help, but from what i know you'll need xorg > 6.8.2 to get the i915 dri working.

Otherwise, i can't get the multimedia keys to work. xev confirms that they are binded, but it's of no effect (i'm running enlightenment, but tested with fluxbox too). Anything else to do?

----------

## beatryder

I use fluzbox my self

here is what I have my keys bound to, useing the bindings I posted to the wiki and this:

```
none XF86AudioMute :Exec amixer set -c 0 PCM toggle

none XF86AudioRaiseVolume :Exec amixer set -c 0 Master 1+ && amixer set -c 0 Headphone 1+ && amixer set -c 0 PCM 1+

none XF86AudioLowerVolume :Exec amixer set -c 0 Master 1- && amixer set -c 0 Headphone 1- && amixer set -c 0 PCM 1-
```

----------

## Tr1cH

Thanks alot for the xorg.conf

I just changed the keyboardmap for ca_enhanced  :Wink: 

But for the DRI, what can I do? The stable version of xorg in portage doesnt reconized the i915 driver and the lastest version works, but the DRI dont...  :Sad: 

----------

## beatryder

Step 1) Call Dell

Step 2) ask dell to upgrade your video card to a radeon

Step 3) Profit! erm, I actually have no idea how to help you here

----------

## Tr1cH

dri doesnt work on the x300 I think...

----------

## linumik

 *Tr1cH wrote:*   

> dri doesnt work on the x300 I think...

 

It does, with ATI drivers only.

----------

## beatryder

it works just fine on my x300

----------

## Tr1cH

Yea, I think that dri is working now, Im going to verify the xorg log

I have:

xorg 6.8.99.15

vanilla-sources 2.6.13_rc3

I have 1500 to 5000 fps

----------

## Tr1cH

why it is sometimes 1500, and sometimes 5000 ?

see the output

```

7134 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1426.676 FPS

7204 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1440.639 FPS

7204 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1440.689 FPS

17279 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3455.787 FPS

18811 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3761.821 FPS

13879 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2775.699 FPS

24986 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4997.013 FPS

25478 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5095.486 FPS

19597 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3919.373 FPS

25417 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5083.390 FPS

25448 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5089.437 FPS

24411 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4882.083 FPS

```

----------

## beatryder

how the heck are you getting 1400 fps???

I dont even get 1000

----------

## KaZeR

I'm really interested too, my dri isn't working atm.

----------

## Tr1cH

Im not with ATI, but with i915

----------

## Tr1cH

btw, I tried vanilla-sources-2.6.13-rc1 and rc3 and I had an error when emerging ipw2200. So I got the 2.6.12.2 and everythings work well.

----------

## KaZeR

I'm with i915 too. I also had this ipw2200 trouble with 2.6.13, but i'm mainly running 2.6.11 (just tried dri with 2.6.13 with no luck atm)

Do you also get this framerate with 2.6.12? 

Could you explain what you did to get it to work?

What's the resolution you're using?

----------

## Tr1cH

I have vanilla-source-2.6.12.2

with xorg 6.8.99.15

I took my xorg.conf from you  :Razz:   lol

I didnt change anything exept this, I think:

the videoram option

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "i915GM"

    Driver      "i810"

    VideoRam    131072

EndSection

```

the modlines

```

Section "Modes"

        Identifier "TheModes"

        Modeline "1280x1024_75.00"  138.54  1280 1368 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1069

EndSection

```

I tried 2.6.11 but dri wasnt working

I tried 2.6.13 but ipw2200 wasnt working

so I tried 2.6.12.2 and it works

now I get:

with the default size

```

7439 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1487.721 FPS

7431 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1486.132 FPS

7389 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1477.505 FPS

```

fullscreen

```

847 frames in 5.0 seconds = 169.381 FPS

844 frames in 5.0 seconds = 168.647 FPS

845 frames in 5.0 seconds = 168.869 FPS

```

I think that I have nothing really special in the kernel

----------

## KaZeR

MMM i can't get better than 160 fps with xorg 6.8.99.15 with 2.6.12.2..

Could you please put your full kernel config and xorg.conf somewhere so i can see the difference ?

At worst, you can maybe email them to me? ${myforumusername} at altern.org

Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## Tr1cH

im going to answer you tommorow.

by the way, You speak french, soo im gonna to answer you in french by email.

It will be easier for me.  :Smile: 

----------

## KaZeR

Hey there.

Were you able to have a look at that?

No problem for the email in French, it's my mother tongue  :Smile: 

Thanks.

My current setup : 

- 2.6.12.2 / - Xorg  6.8.99.15 from portage (i previously used one compiled manually from CVS)

glxgears -info running windowed output (what do you call fullscreen? ):

```

GL_MAX_VIEWPORT_DIMS=4096/4096

GL_RENDERER   = Mesa DRI Intel(R) 915GM 20041217 x86/MMX/SSE2

GL_VERSION    = 1.3 Mesa 6.2.1

GL_VENDOR     = Tungsten Graphics, Inc

GL_EXTENSIONS = [lots of things]

998 frames in 5.0 seconds = 199.464 FPS

997 frames in 5.0 seconds = 199.351 FPS

997 frames in 5.0 seconds = 199.351 FPS

997 frames in 5.0 seconds = 199.351 FPS

```

----------

## Tr1cH

sry if im late... I'm on vacation so I spend most of my time outdoor.  :Smile: 

For my kernel stuff... forget this because I use genkernel, so its gonna take 2 pages long I guest. Maybe you can try with genkernel

```

genkernel --menuconfig all

```

and activate your drivers ...

You can verify this:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3D acceleration for the i810 is only available in the 16 bit/pixel screen mode at this time. 32bpp acceleration is not supported by this hardware. Use xdpyinfo to verify that all your visuals are depth 16. Edit your XF86Config file if needed.
> 
> The i810 uses system ram for video and 3d graphics. The X server will ordinarily reserve 4mb of ram for graphics, which is too little for an effective 3d setup. To tell the driver to use a larger amount, specify a VideoRam option in the Device section of your XF86Config file. A number between 10000 and 16384 seems adequate for most requirements. If too little memory is available for DMA buffers, back and depth buffers and textures, direct rendering will be disabled.
> ...

 

(from the DRI website) of course, edit your xorg.conf and not the xfree one.

from xdpyinfo, I can see that I have 16 planes everywhere... I dont know if it can be the solution... If you want my kernel config, just tell me how I can do that (im a noob  :Wink:  ).[/code]

----------

## VinzC

 *KaZeR wrote:*   

> Hey there.
> 
> Were you able to have a look at that?
> 
> No problem for the email in French, it's my mother tongue 
> ...

 

This is for you: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-364512-highlight-.html .

----------

## Constantinos

What CFlags did you guys use and what stage tarball? I have the same laptop but the 1.6ghz version. I want to do a stage3 install but i dont know if i should sue the p3 or p4 tarballs. Also what CFlags are used for this processor. Its the Pentium M730.

----------

## scanez

Hello,

Here is some information on getting suspend to ram and other things working.

http://home.comcast.net/~canez/d610/

I use Debian, but it shouldn't be difficult to adapt this info to Gentoo.

----------

## beatryder

 *Constantinos wrote:*   

> What CFlags did you guys use and what stage tarball? I have the same laptop but the 1.6ghz version. I want to do a stage3 install but i dont know if i should sue the p3 or p4 tarballs. Also what CFlags are used for this processor. Its the Pentium M730.

 

I would suggest a P3 tarball. as thats what the Pentium-M's are based on.

```
CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse -mmmx -msse -msse2"
```

----------

## KaZeR

I'm just back from vacation too.

Here are my CFLAGS :

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -mfpmath=sse
```

I got them from #gentoo when i installed my box. If anybody could comment the differences between beatryder's ones and mines, i'd be happy to learn  :Smile: 

Thanks.

By the way, good news : i submitted a registration request to linux-laptop.net before my holidays, and just noticed that the wiki page is now linked there : http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/dell.html.

 :Smile: 

----------

## VinzC

 *beatryder wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse -mmmx -msse -msse2"
> ```
> ...

 

I would suggest removing mfpmath, mmx and sse from CFLAGS and let Gentoo take care of them appropriately with sse, sse2 and mmx USE flags instead. mfpmath is prone to resulting in poorer general performance as it unnecessarily forces using floating point where not required. These compiler flags are automatically determined by GCC according to -march (or -mtune with GCC 3.4.x).

Smart optimization is CFLAGS="-march=XXX -omit-frame-pointer -O3 -pipe". Just add -mtune=XXX if you want to optimize with GCC 3.4.x. It's worth trying it.

----------

## kuser

It is very interesting that you got the modem to work with the ALSA driver. I would love to as well. I have a D610 running kernel 2.6.12.

Here is what happens when I load the driver:

```

# modprobe -r snd_intel8x0m 

# modprobe snd_intel8x0m 

# dmesg

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1e.3[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.3 to 64

MC'97 1 converters and GPIO not ready (0xff00)
```

After this, slmodemd loads OK:

```
# slmodemd --alsa hw:1

SmartLink Soft Modem: version 2.9.9d Aug 10 2005 00:03:48

symbolic link `/dev/ttySL0' -> `/dev/pts/7' created.

modem `hw:1' created. TTY is `/dev/pts/7'

Use `/dev/ttySL0' as modem device, Ctrl+C for termination.
```

But when I try to actually use the modem, I get "NO DIAL TONE".

What could be wrong? I tried removing the snd_intel8x0 module and also using alsaconf to reset the ALSA configuration.

----------

## Nar

Hi to all the D610 Gentoo users  :Very Happy: 

Docking station is a major disappointment. Managed to get dell support out to fix two lcd's. So no docking station for me at the moment  :Sad:  Any new news on the docking station issues ?

Pcmcia is not working. On the live-cd it is working but not on my installed laptop  :Sad:  The kernel is not even seeing the card, when I insert it nothing happens, not even in the /var/log/messages file  :Sad:  I am looking for a .config file of a working pcmcia D610  :Smile: 

This is what my dmesg report :

PCI: Enabling device 0000:03:01.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:01.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:03:01.0 [1028:0182]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0000, PCI irq 7

Socket status: 00000000

To solve the pcmcia issue, I just took the "mem=832m" option out of the boot options. Now pcmcia is happy  :Smile: 

kernel 2.6.12-gentoo-r9

1 Gig RAM

2 GHZ

Thanks

nar* :Wink: Last edited by Nar on Thu Aug 18, 2005 1:06 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Nar

BIOS A5 has been released

http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/download.aspx?c=us&cs=555&l=en&s=biz&releaseid=R106620&SystemID=LAT_PNT_PM_D610&os=WW1&osl=en&deviceid=6983&devlib=0&typecnt=1&vercnt=3&formatcnt=2&fileid=137747

----------

## beatryder

hmm

doesnt seem to help us out any tho  :Razz: 

----------

## eunuque

Hi all,

I have the same error as kuser when loading snd_intel8x0m with 2.6.12-r6:

```
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1e.3[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.3 to 64

MC'97 1 converters and GPIO not ready (0xff00)
```

Then I can't get the modem to work (I have no dial tone).

If someone succeeded in configuring the modem, may he post his full configuration?

----------

## beatryder

I played with that for about a day before I realized that it was not going to work.

I ended up using the linuxant drivers. they worked perfect the first try.

----------

## whschwartz

I just got a D610 last week at work and I'm trying to get it setup using gentoo.  My current problem is I can't get X working.  I've gone over this thread, the wiki (stole xorg.conf from there) and some other threads but I still get "no screens found" when I type startx

Can someone give me a step by step list of all the kernel config options, extra packages I need to emerge and the xorg.conf settings I need to get this working?

Lookin to get the 1400x1050 resolution with the i915 video card.

thanks.

Bill

----------

## bszente

Hi guys!

I purchased 2 weeks ago this wonderful laptop, and I'm intending to install Gentoo on it. I read the D610 Gentoo-Wiki, but I'm confused. The wiki says that the laptop contains SATA HDD & DVD, but I think my drives are normal IDE drives:

  HDD: Fujitsu MHV2080AH

  DVD: Sony DVD+-RW DW-D56A

As far as I know the Intel 915PM chipset (I have X300 video card), has one IDE channel. So I have the feeling that my drives are connected to the ATA-6 IDE channel. In this case do I need to enable SATA in the kernel, and to do that "#define ATA" trick?

What do you have you guys in your laptops?

----------

## beatryder

if you boot to the livecd and you cant find /dev/hda but you can find /dev/sda you will believe us.

The D610 is based on a new PCI-X bus.

----------

## bszente

Thanks for your post. Well, I'm glad to hear that I (should) have SATA drives.

I know that i915PM is based on PCI-X, but this does not mean that only SATA is supported.

In the Fujitsu HDD specification does not appear any SATA stuff (or maybe that UltraATA should be that?):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Data transfer rate (DMA mode 2) 16.6 MB per second 
> 
> Data transfer rate (PIO mode 4) 16.6 MB per second 
> ...

 

That's why I'm confused. Under Windows only Intel 82801FBM Ultra ATA Storage Controller appears, with 2 IDE channels. The HDD is on the primary master, and the DVDRW is on secondary master. 82801 has only one IDE channel and two SATA ports, however in the Device Manager I see two IDE channels, so I assume this should mean I have that two channels of SATA.

Do you know why is this? Do you have under Windows only two IDE channels too?

----------

## bszente

I search over the Internet little bit more, and I found that HDD to be SATA with UATA 100. I tought that SATA is always with 150, and not slower speeds. I was wrong.

Only that stupid windows does not write in device manager, that actually the HDD and DVDRW is on SATA interface and not IDE. Everything is IDE for Windows, even the SATA ports, that are NOT IDE.

----------

## VinzC

 *whschwartz wrote:*   

> I just got a D610 last week at work and I'm trying to get it setup using gentoo.  My current problem is I can't get X working.  I've gone over this thread, the wiki (stole xorg.conf from there) and some other threads but I still get "no screens found" when I type startx
> 
> Can someone give me a step by step list of all the kernel config options, extra packages I need to emerge and the xorg.conf settings I need to get this working?
> 
> Lookin to get the 1400x1050 resolution with the i915 video card.
> ...

 

You might want to use masked versions of Xorg, e.g. xorg 6.8.99.15-r1.

----------

## VinzC

 *bszente wrote:*   

> Hi guys!
> 
> I purchased 2 weeks ago this wonderful laptop, and I'm intending to install Gentoo on it. I read the D610 Gentoo-Wiki, but I'm confused. The wiki says that the laptop contains SATA HDD & DVD, but I think my drives are normal IDE drives:
> 
>   HDD: Fujitsu MHV2080AH
> ...

 

Check what lspci reports for your chipset, for instance:

```
$ sudo lspci | grep -i sata

0000:00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 03)
```

This is what I get on my machine, a Dell Inspiron 6000.

----------

## bszente

I did not checked under Gentoo yet, but I have the same Intel 82801FBM chip. Windows confused me, because in Device Manager this chip appears as an ordinary Ultra ATA Storage Controller, with two IDE channels, which is incorrect. If you take a look to the chipset diagram, you will find out, that there is only one IDE channel, and two Serial ATA ports.

I will check it with lspci, and I'm sure I will get the same output as you.

Thanks for reply.

----------

## beatryder

OK, FYI SATA is backwards compatable

the HD installed in the laptop is a standard ATA 100 IDE drive

That should help explain your confusion

----------

## bszente

 *beatryder wrote:*   

> That should help explain your confusion

 

Thanks for the information. I did not know about this backward compatibility.

----------

## KaZeR

How is your dual head working if you're using it?

I'm still stuck @ 1280x1024 on both LCD display and VGA output, and moreover, i can't play videos on the VGA output if i'm using only it (switched with Fn+F8 )

Thanks everyone  :Smile: 

----------

## bszente

 *KaZeR wrote:*   

> How is your dual head working if you're using it?

 

I have an ATI X300 video-card, not i915GM. I don't have Gentoo installed yet. I'm still stuck with Internet connection. It's hard to find here a serious provider.

After I installed Gentoo, I will tell you how is dual-head working.

----------

## 18371

Hallo All,

 I got to work all things onto my D610, but not a Bluetooth.

All looks fine, but when i type 

#hcitool scan

or

# hcitool inq

i didn't find a device. I have PALM T and Nokia 6230. Both correctly found under WinXP, but under Linux - nothing  :Sad: 

Here is my device info:

 # cat /proc/bus/usb/devices | grep -e^[TPD] | grep -e Cls=e0 -B1 - A1

```

T:  Bus=03 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  3 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=e0(unk. ) Sub=01 Prot=01 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=413c ProdID=8103 Rev=16.57

```

# hciconfig

```

hci0:   Type: USB

        BD Address: 00:10:C6:88:09:BE ACL MTU: 384:8 SCO MTU: 64:8

        UP RUNNING PSCAN ISCAN AUTH

        RX bytes:349 acl:0 sco:0 events:44 errors:0

        TX bytes:601 acl:0 sco:0 commands:21 errors:0

```

lsmod 

```

michael_mic             2624  2

arc4                    1920  2

ieee80211_crypt_tkip    10816  2

rfcomm                 40924  0

l2cap                  27844  5 rfcomm

hci_usb                15112  2

bluetooth              51460  7 rfcomm,l2cap,hci_usb

ipw2200               177928  0

ieee80211              48324  1 ipw2200

ieee80211_crypt         6340  3 ieee80211_crypt_tkip,ipw2200,ieee80211

tg3                   101828  0

i2c_i801                8716  0

intel_agp              23644  1

agpgart                36040  1 intel_agp

```

hci.conf

```

# HCI daemon configuration file.

#

# $Id: hcid.conf,v 1.7 2004/12/13 14:16:03 holtmann Exp $

#

# HCId options

options {

        # Automatically initialize new devices

        autoinit yes;

        # Security Manager mode

        #   none - Security manager disabled

        #   auto - Use local PIN for incoming connections

        #   user - Always ask user for a PIN

        #

        ##security user;

        security auto;

        # Pairing mode

        #   none  - Pairing disabled

        #   multi - Allow pairing with already paired devices

        #   once  - Pair once and deny successive attempts

        pairing multi;

        # PIN helper

##pin_helper /usr/bin/bluepin;

        pin_helper /etc/bluetooth/pin-helper;

        # D-Bus PIN helper

        #dbus_pin_helper;

}

# Default settings for HCI devices

device {

        # Local device name

        #   %d - device id

        #   %h - host name

        name "DELLZP";

        # Local device class

        #class 0x3e0100;

        class 0x10c;

        # Default packet type

        #pkt_type DH1,DM1,HV1;

        # Inquiry and Page scan

        iscan enable; pscan enable;

        # Default link mode

        #   none   - no specific policy

        #   accept - always accept incoming connections

        #   master - become master on incoming connections,

        #            deny role switch on outgoing connections

        lm accept;

        # Default link policy

        #   none    - no specific policy

        #   rswitch - allow role switch

        #   hold    - allow hold mode

        #   sniff   - allow sniff mode

        #   park    - allow park mode

        lp rswitch,hold,sniff,park;

        # Authentication and Encryption (Security Mode 3)

        auth enable; ##

        #encrypt enable; ##

}

```

----------

## beatryder

has anyone here managed to get their fn+f8 button to work in X for switching displays with the ati x300 and ati-drivers

----------

## KaZeR

Rat_CZ, did you start the bluetooth service? ( /etc/init.d/bluetooth start )

Beatrider, what do you mean with switching? If i fn+f8 with my Intel chip, display changes from VGA to LCD. 

I don't think it's related to the hotkey, but rather to X config : did you set up your two screens in xorg.conf ? (just some thoughs  :Smile:  )

----------

## beatryder

The switching you speak of is exactly what I mean....

I am gonna play with my xorg config and see what I can come up with

Can you post yours? (leave out the input and font sections they are irrelevant) thx

----------

## KaZeR

Sure, here it is : http://www.kazer.org/xorg.conf

Hope this will help you  :Smile: 

----------

## beatryder

do you get anything like:

```

Sep 22 00:59:07 Septu atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x8b on isa0060/serio0).

Sep 22 00:59:07 Septu atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e00b <keycode>' to make it known.

```

in your sys logs?

I get that every time I push the button... now it works fine from a console...

I have tried getting the xorg radeon driver working but it does not like PCI-Xpress cards....

----------

## KaZeR

It does appears each time i switch indeed.

----------

## beatryder

Hmm

I chalk it up to the ATI drivers then

as it works just fine in the console.... however it does not work properly in X.

I have actually submitted a problem ticket to ATI.... I hope the fix the drivers soon...

----------

## 18371

Yes - sure bluetooth is started  :Smile:  If not, hci do not work  :Smile: 

All is started, all looks configured ok, by me, but no bluetooth device can be discovered  :Sad: 

----------

## majunbu

I just finished a week long session with my D610 and I believe I have everything working the way I want.  I have the ati drivers installed and working with direct rendering, and just finished up setting up wireless and minor power management options.  I have still two issues remaining and i no one of them is ATI's issue.

1. ATI drivers and the lack of or not implemented support for Xineram extensions.

  This drives me nuts that they do not have this working. Since I use a docking station at work I would love to take advantage of the "Big Desktop" mode but it is useless when you maximize windows and they streach across the display or start in the middle of the split screens.  I wish Dell would let you select an NVidia video card grr.

2.  This is what I am looking for help on.  I have a docking station as mentioned before and for some reason I can not get any audio through put while the system is in the docking station.  I am not exactly sure why but I believe it has something to do with it detecting the docking stations ability to handle audio and setting up a seperate audio device.  If this is the case I am not intimate enough to know where to point the system to use that audio device instead of the default one.  So any help here would be greatly appreciated.

All in all the laptop is ok I still think Dell could do better but it serves my business purposes and I guess that what matters in the end right?

Thanks in advance for any more insight or recommendations on my audio road block.

----------

## KaZeR

Majumbu, can't help you, i don't have a docking station (but after some weeks of use, i wish i had.. darn cables!  :Smile:  )

Concerning graphics driver, i just tried linux-2.6.14-rc2 and now i have 250 fps in glx gears (i had 160 with linux-2.6.12-suspend2-r4) with my i915.

Not perfect, but better.

But, i'm still unable to play videos on VGA output (mplayer gives a blue screen) and cloned mode (VGA+LCD) gives a really ugly picture on VGA output (but normal one on LCD).

If anyone has tips about this one...  :Smile: 

edit : corrected typo

----------

## VinzC

 *KaZeR wrote:*   

> Majumbu, can't help you, i don't have a docking station (but after some week of use, i which i had.. darn cables!  )
> 
> Concerning graphics driver, i just tried linux-2.6.14-rc2 and now i have 250 fps in glx gears (i had 160 with linux-2.6.12-suspend2-r4) with my i915.
> 
> Not perfect, but better.
> ...

 

Have you considered giving a try to Getting DRI working with Intel Sonoma?

----------

## Danko

Hi everyone. 

I've basically got my barebones gentoo system up and running on my Latitude D610. However, I'd like the console screen resolution to be higher than it currently is (not X, the actual console). When I boot from the installation cd, for example, all the fonts are nice and small. However, if I boot from the custom kernel that I built the fonts are huge and ugly. 

The graphics card is the Intel 915. I made sure to compile support for the 915 into the kernel (intelfb).

I've tried passing many combinations of vga=0x318 and video=vesafb/video=intelfb to the kernel during boot. However, the result is always the same. 

Thanks in advance for the help.

----------

## beatryder

here is my grub.conf line:

```

ernel (hd0,1)/kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r10 root=/dev/sda6 vga=0x343 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,vram=64 splash=silent,fadein,theme:crystal quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

```

That gives me 1400x1050 framebuffer

make sure that you have vesafb compiled into the kernel, NOT as a module.

----------

## Danko

Thanks for the reply. I realized that while I had compiled support for intelfb into the kernel I did not compile support for vesafb into the kernel. Now it works.  However, is there any way I could make the fonts on the framebuffer even smaller. The reason is that I plan to spend a lot of time on the console and I'd like for there to be as much info on one line as possible. Plus, this SXGA+ LCD should definitely be able to handle it.

Thanks again.

----------

## beatryder

That I am not sure of..

I think there is a kernel option... poke around...

----------

## linumik

 *majunbu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. ATI drivers and the lack of or not implemented support for Xineram extensions.
> 
>   This drives me nuts that they do not have this working. Since I use a docking station at work I would love to take advantage of the "Big Desktop" 
> ...

 

ATI drivers suck. Period. I gave up make them work nicely in all configurations. Instead, I created 2 Xorg configurations and use one (with xorg radeon drivers) for work environment, and ATI configuration when I feel like playing games.

radeon drivers support xinerama just fine and even allow to have different resolution on both heads.  

 *majunbu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> useless when you maximize windows and they streach across the display or start in the middle of the split screens.  I wish Dell would let you select an NVidia video card grr.
> 
> 

 

That is most likely issue with the window manager you are using and not with the drivers... I think  :Smile: . Anyway, I use one of the window managers that has issue like that and I just start 2 Xorg sessions, one on each screen. Works well, the only problem is that  I can't move windows between the screens. I can live with that though. YMMV.

 *majunbu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2.  This is what I am looking for help on.  I have a docking station as mentioned before and for some reason I can not get any audio through put while the system is in the docking station. 
> 
> 

 

Same here. I have a port replicator, not a full scale docking station, but the issue is the same -- no audio coming through the docking station port. If you make it work... let me know.

----------

## killer

Hi ALL !

Anybody makes working dualhead on DVI output ???

I have D610 + port replicator and X300 gfx card and still not workking for me...

(tried many configuration, "radeon" and native ATI drivers...)

Thank for any help   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## linumik

 *killer wrote:*   

> Anybody makes working dualhead on DVI output ???

 

Which one is DVI output? 15-hole connector or S-video out connector?

If first, yes it works fine with radeon and not so good with ATI drivers. I can post my xorg.conf or email it to you if that's what you need. I never tried s-video output with this laptop though.

----------

## killer

 *linumik wrote:*   

>  *killer wrote:*   Anybody makes working dualhead on DVI output ??? 
> 
> Which one is DVI output? 15-hole connector or S-video out connector?
> 
> If first, yes it works fine with radeon and not so good with ATI drivers. I can post my xorg.conf or email it to you if that's what you need. I never tried s-video output with this laptop though.

 

The DVI output is only on Port Replicator for D610

Killer

----------

## OpelBlitz

Ok, so who has their DRI enabled with the Mobility Radeon X300?  I've noticed some people have... But no real detailes besides installing the latest ATI drivers.

EDIT: Oh, the drivers on ATI's website are newer than those in the Portage tree.

----------

## VinzC

 *Danko wrote:*   

> Thanks for the reply. I realized that while I had compiled support for intelfb into the kernel I did not compile support for vesafb into the kernel. Now it works.  However, is there any way I could make the fonts on the framebuffer even smaller. The reason is that I plan to spend a lot of time on the console and I'd like for there to be as much info on one line as possible. Plus, this SXGA+ LCD should definitely be able to handle it.
> 
> Thanks again.

 

After testing I can tell you. I'm using Gentoo sources 2.6.13-r3 and vesa-tng. When my computer boots console font is as small as to use the highest possible resolution and I have a 1280x1024 screen. I booted up with no kernel argument at all, just the usual root=/dev/hdax. Maybe it's worth the try. Note I think that behaviour also occured with a 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 kernel.

----------

## linumik

 *killer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The DVI output is only on Port Replicator for D610
> 
> Killer

 

Oh! I see it now.   :Embarassed:   :Laughing:   So, no, I never tried to use that one

----------

## linumik

 *OpelBlitz wrote:*   

> Ok, so who has their DRI enabled with the Mobility Radeon X300?  I've noticed some people have... But no real detailes besides installing the latest ATI drivers.
> 
> 

 

Of course DRI is enabled, otherwise what's the point installing ati drivers at all. Save your xorg.conf and run fglrxconfig. It should create an xorg file for fglrx driver.

 *OpelBlitz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh, the drivers on ATI's website are newer than those in the Portage tree.
> 
> 

 

Ahem! 

```

 esearch ati-drivers

[ Results for search key : ati-drivers ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  media-video/ati-drivers

      Latest version available: 8.16.20-r1

      Latest version installed: 8.16.20-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 27,140 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.ati.com

      Description: Ati precompiled drivers for r350, r300, r250 and r200 chipsets

      License:     ATI

*  media-video/ati-drivers-extra

      Latest version available: 8.14.13

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 23,186 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.ati.com

      Description: Ati precompiled drivers extra application

      License:     ATI GPL-2 QPL-1.0

```

You probably have ati-drivers-extra installed that keeps uninstalling the latest ati-drivers if you do 'emerge world'

----------

## simmete

Hi,

I have a D610 too:

```

lspci

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M22 [Radeon Mobility M300]

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

```

Linux Dell610 2.6.12-gentoo-r10 #23 Thu Oct 6 15:05:10 CEST 2005 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

The kernel configuration has:

1) nothing into GRAPHICS SUPPORT (only frame buffer support), I use ati-drivers

2) into CHARACTER DEVICES I have:

```

<M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

<M>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

```

I have emerged the followings:

```
ati-drivers 8.16.20-r1

x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r4
```

The problem is I can't use my native resolution (1400x1050)

```

Dell610 user # xrandr

 SZ:    Pixels          Physical       Refresh

*0   1280 x 1024   ( 433mm x 347mm )  *60

 1   1024 x 768    ( 433mm x 347mm )   60

 2    800 x 600    ( 433mm x 347mm )   60

 3    640 x 480    ( 433mm x 347mm )   60

 4   1280 x 768    ( 433mm x 347mm )   60

 5    640 x 400    ( 433mm x 347mm )   60

 6    640 x 350    ( 433mm x 347mm )   60

 7    512 x 384    ( 433mm x 347mm )   60

 8    400 x 600    ( 433mm x 347mm )   60

 9    320 x 480    ( 433mm x 347mm )   60

 10   320 x 400    ( 433mm x 347mm )   60

Current rotation - normal

Current reflection - none

Rotations possible - normal

Reflections possible - none

```

Dri works:

```

Dell610 user # glxgears

5337 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1067.400 FPS

6356 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1271.200 FPS

6356 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1271.200 FPS

Dell610 user # glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

```

I tried with 915resolution, but it is only for 915 graphics, not for ATI...

Can you help me, please!!!

----------

## linumik

 *simmete wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The problem is I can't use my native resolution (1400x1050)
> 
> 

 

You are not alone. Looks like ATI people broke it in the last update as it was working just fine in the previous version. Thus, I use ATI drivers only to play games and radeon xorg driver to work. Not ideal but works for me.

----------

## bszente

Hi!

Yesterday I installed my gentoo system, but I must be made a mistake in my kernel configuration, because it gives me a kernel panic when it wants to mount the root partition. It gives me an unknown-block(0,0) error.

I think I did not configured well ATA and SATA in my config. Is it enough to set under SCSI the SATA option, or I should set some modules also in ATA/ATAPI/MLM options?

May I ask anyone of you to send me your kernel config file?

What vesafb is better for ATI X300? VESAFB or VESAFB-TNG?

Thanks for help.

----------

## beatryder

I use vesafb, but only cause i have had better results with getting the resoultion I want from it... I am gonna give TNG a shot tho soon.

----------

## VinzC

 *bszente wrote:*   

> What vesafb is better for ATI X300? VESAFB or VESAFB-TNG?

 

It depends on whether your graphics card is fully VESA (2 or 3?) compliant. Vesa-tng is much smarter for it - theoretically - allows you to take profit from non-standard resolutions like 16/10 (i.e. wide screens). It also alllows you to select the refresh rate.

If you have a 4/3 screen ratio, vesa-tng is the best choice. Don't add ATI framebuffer support, use only the generic support. If ATI frambuffer support is added you might have either a corrupt screen or no image at all.

----------

## beatryder

yeah ati drivers and radeonfb clash pretty bad.

----------

## bszente

Finally!!!

I had set up my Gentoo. Damn! I thought that I configured my SATA/ATAPI improperly, but no, the source of kernel panic was other.

My partition scheme is the following:

```

Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1          12       96358+  de  Dell Utility

/dev/sda2              13         110      787185    6  FAT16

/dev/sda3   *         111        1417    10498477+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda4            1418        9729    66766140    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/sda5            1418        3378    15751701    b  W95 FAT32

/dev/sda6            3379        3395      136521   83  Linux

/dev/sda7            3396        5888    20024991   83  Linux

/dev/sda8            5889        9605    29856771   83  Linux

/dev/sda9            9606        9729      995998+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

```

So my boot partition is sda6 and root partition is sda7.

Unfortunatelly I did not knew that by default the kernel cannot mount/access such an extended partition (which is "so far away"). After searching in the Gentoo Forum I found out, that I should set the following kernel module:

```

File systems --->

  Partition Types --->

    [*] Advanced partition selection

    [*]   PC BIOS (MSDOS partition tables) support

```

After recompiling the kernel, amazingly it mounted the root partition well. So I took off al the ATA/ATAPI/MLM modules from the kernel. SCSI is enough.

I set up also the VESAFB-TNG module. It works pretty well in 1400x1050 (1400x1050@60) resolution. It realy nice to have a console with so many columns and lines.  :Smile: )

Now I have to install Xorg and ati-drivers.

What about the SMC IrCC - Fast Infrared Port? Did anybody set this up?

Thank you guys for your help, this forum is realy great.

----------

## beatryder

Bios A06 is out now.. dont think it helps us out much but its an update.

----------

## linumik

 *linumik wrote:*   

>  *simmete wrote:*   
> 
> The problem is I can't use my native resolution (1400x1050)
> 
>  
> ...

 

This problem is fixed. ATI also claims that system lock up on resume is fixed, but I didn't try it yet. 

Interesting part is, it seems ATI would fix problems promptly if you create a tech support case on their website. All the problems I submitted there were fixed! Maybe they just don't get enough feedback from the users?

----------

## beatryder

 *linumik wrote:*   

>  *linumik wrote:*    *simmete wrote:*   
> 
> The problem is I can't use my native resolution (1400x1050)
> 
>  
> ...

 

Yeah good point. And the lockup on resume, is so not fixed! I just had to re-bootstrap/emerge -e system after suspend2 fubared my / partition.

----------

## linumik

 *beatryder wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Yeah good point. And the lockup on resume, is so not fixed! I just had to re-bootstrap/emerge -e system after suspend2 fubared my / partition.

 

suspend indeed doesn't work with 8.18.6-r1. However, the latest version on ati site it 8.18.8. It is not in emerge yet and I don't know if it works.

----------

## KaZeR

Intel i915 users, has anyone been able to fully use VGA output?

Most of time, i want my display to be only on VGA (i have a nice TFT screen, and i want my laptop LCD panel to last as long as possible).

Display is fine on it, but i can't play videos. The video window is just blue.

If i use cloned mode, picture on the TFT is dizzy, and on LCD it is fine. If i use the LCD, eveything looks fine.

I though it may be related to X, but haven't find anything relevant.

----------

## beatryder

Trying using the opengl driver for playing videos, I know that worked for me

----------

## linumik

 *KaZeR wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Display is fine on it, but i can't play videos. The video window is just blue.
> 
> 

 

I have ATI, but I experienced the same problem at some point. After installing the latest mplayer and xorg, it got back to normal. Don't know what caused it and don't know what fixed it though.

----------

## bkunlimited

can someone help me getting the i915 to work with xorg please?

the error message is:

```

(WW) I810: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

(EE) I810(0): No valid FB address in PCI config space

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration

```

xorg.conf:

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

    HorizSync   50

    VertRefresh 50-70

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "** Intel i810 (generic)               [i810]"

    Driver      "i810"

    ChipSet     "915G"

    VideoRam    131072

    #BusID      "PCI:0:2:0"

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "** Intel i810 (generic)               [i810]"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

Xorg.0.log:

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.13-gentoo-r5 i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux btn1xf 2.6.13-gentoo-r5 #6 SMP Thu Nov 3 09:33:15 CET 2005 i686

Build Date: 02 November 2005

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Nov  3 09:46:55 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "My Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "** Intel i810 (generic)               [i810]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/local/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2590 card 1028,0182 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 8086,2592 card 1028,0182 rev 03 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 8086,2792 card 1028,0182 rev 03 class 03,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,2660 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2658 card 1028,0182 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2659 card 1028,0182 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,265a card 1028,0182 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,265b card 1028,0182 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,265c card 1028,0182 rev 03 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev d3 class 06,04,01 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1e:2: chip 8086,266e card 1028,0182 rev 03 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:3: chip 8086,266d card 14f1,5423 rev 03 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2641 card 1028,0182 rev 03 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2653 card 1028,0182 rev 03 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,266a card 1028,0182 rev 03 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 14e4,1677 card 1028,0182 rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:01:0: chip 104c,8036 card 2000,0000 rev 00 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 03:01:5: chip 104c,8038 card 1028,0182 rev 00 class 07,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 03:03:0: chip 8086,4223 card 8086,1021 rev 05 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,4), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xdfd00000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,3,7), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00002000 - 0x00003fff (0x2000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xdfc00000 - 0xdfcfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x40000000 - 0x41ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (3:1:0), (3,4,7), BCTRL: 0x07c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 4 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00002000 - 0x00002fff (0x1000) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00003000 - 0x00003fff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 4 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x40000000 - 0x41ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0) Intel Corp. unknown chipset (0x2592) rev 3, Mem @ 0xdff00000/19, 0xc0000000/28, 0xdfec0000/18, I/O @ 0xec38/3

(--) PCI: (0:2:1) Intel Corp. unknown chipset (0x2792) rev 3, Mem @ 0xdff80000/19

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xdfcff000 - 0xdfcfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xdfcfe000 - 0xdfcfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xdfcfd000 - 0xdfcfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xdfdf0000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xdfebfd00 - 0xdfebfdff (0x100) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xdfebfe00 - 0xdfebffff (0x200) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xdff80000 - 0xdfffffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xdfec0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xdff00000 - 0xdff7ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0x000010c0 - 0x000010df (0x20) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ecff (0x80) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000ec40 - 0x0000ec7f (0x40) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000ed00 - 0x0000edff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf7f (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000ec38 - 0x0000ec3f (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xdfcff000 - 0xdfcfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xdfcfe000 - 0xdfcfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xdfcfd000 - 0xdfcfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xdfdf0000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xdfebfd00 - 0xdfebfdff (0x100) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xdfebfe00 - 0xdfebffff (0x200) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xdff80000 - 0xdfffffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xdfec0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xdff00000 - 0xdff7ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0x000010c0 - 0x000010df (0x20) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ecff (0x80) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000ec40 - 0x0000ec7f (0x40) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000ed00 - 0x0000edff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf7f (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000ec38 - 0x0000ec3f (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xdfcff000 - 0xdfcfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xdfcfe000 - 0xdfcfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xdfcfd000 - 0xdfcfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xdfdf0000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xdfebfd00 - 0xdfebfdff (0x100) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xdfebfe00 - 0xdfebffff (0x200) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xdff80000 - 0xdfffffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xdfec0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xdff00000 - 0xdff7ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x000010c0 - 0x000010df (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ecff (0x80) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000ec40 - 0x0000ec7f (0x40) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000ed00 - 0x0000edff (0x100) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf7f (0x20) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x0000ec38 - 0x0000ec3f (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "i810"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/i810_drv.o

(II) Module i810: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.3.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) I810: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810, i810-dc100,

        i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(WW) I810: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

(**) Chipset override: 915G

(**) Chipset 915G found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xdfcff000 - 0xdfcfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xdfcfe000 - 0xdfcfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xdfcfd000 - 0xdfcfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xdfdf0000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xdfebfd00 - 0xdfebfdff (0x100) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xdfebfe00 - 0xdfebffff (0x200) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xdff80000 - 0xdfffffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xdfec0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xdff00000 - 0xdff7ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x000010c0 - 0x000010df (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ecff (0x80) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000ec40 - 0x0000ec7f (0x40) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000ed00 - 0x0000edff (0x100) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf7f (0x20) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x0000ec38 - 0x0000ec3f (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xdfcff000 - 0xdfcfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xdfcfe000 - 0xdfcfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xdfcfd000 - 0xdfcfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xdfdf0000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xdfebfd00 - 0xdfebfdff (0x100) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xdfebfe00 - 0xdfebffff (0x200) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xdff80000 - 0xdfffffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xdfec0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xdff00000 - 0xdff7ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [16] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [17] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [18] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x000010c0 - 0x000010df (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ecff (0x80) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000ec40 - 0x0000ec7f (0x40) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000ed00 - 0x0000edff (0x100) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf7f (0x20) IX[B]

        [34] -1 0       0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

        [35] -1 0       0x0000ec38 - 0x0000ec3f (0x8) IX[B](B)

        [36] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [37] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvbe.a

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) I810(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) I810(0): RGB weight 888

(==) I810(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) I810(0): initializing int10

(WW) I810(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) I810(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) I810(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 7872 kB

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(r)915GM/910ML/915MS Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(r)915GM/910ML/915MS Graphics Controller

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0

(II) I810(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) unknown chipset

(**) I810(0): Chipset: "915G"

(EE) I810(0): No valid FB address in PCI config space

(II) UnloadModule: "i810"

(II) UnloadModule: "int10"

(II) UnloadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) UnloadModule: "vbe"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/modules/libvbe.a

(II) UnloadModule: "int10"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

I compiled a kernel without framebuffer support and the result is the same. Does anyone know how to fix this?

----------

## wah

@bkunlimited,

Hi - the only way I was able to get X running on mine was to unmask the 6.8.99.15-r4 version of X11-xorg in portage.  That, and make sure I had the i810 module loaded (which you seem to have).

@anyone,

I may have missed it in this post (don't think so, but possible), but has anyone determined how to rectify the "stolen memory" dmesg output?  I tried patching X with  this post, but the patching fails.  Dunno if it's due to the fact that the post deals with 6.8.99.15 and 6.8.99.15-r4.  Regardless, I have been unable to get my D610 to utilize any video memory above the 8MB it says is "stolen".  Winblows shows 128MB   :Evil or Very Mad: 

If it is not possible to can that message AND someone can show me how to verify that my box is using the video memory it should, please let me know...I'd greatly appreciate it!

If any other info is needed, please do not hesitate to ask!

Cheers,

Wah  :Cool: 

----------

## VinzC

 *wahman143 wrote:*   

> @bkunlimited,
> 
> Hi - the only way I was able to get X running on mine was to unmask the 6.8.99.15-r4 version of X11-xorg in portage.  That, and make sure I had the i810 module loaded (which you seem to have).

 

Absolutely. Xorg 6.8.2 series have poor support for i915. Use masked versions instead.

 *wahman143 wrote:*   

> @anyone,
> 
> I may have missed it in this post (don't think so, but possible), but has anyone determined how to rectify the "stolen memory" dmesg output?  I tried patching X with  this post, but the patching fails.  Dunno if it's due to the fact that the post deals with 6.8.99.15 and 6.8.99.15-r4.  Regardless, I have been unable to get my D610 to utilize any video memory above the 8MB it says is "stolen".  Winblows shows 128MB  
> 
> If it is not possible to can that message AND someone can show me how to verify that my box is using the video memory it should, please let me know...I'd greatly appreciate it!

 

Please post your feedback in the tread you mentionned if you can't get the patch to work otherwise I'd get no chance to help you. What patch fails exactly?

The patch doesn't eliminate the "stolen memory" notification. But at least it has Xorg use the correct amount of shared memory. On my machine I still have a notification in Xorg log:

```
(II) I810(0): detected 7932 kB stolen memory.

(II) I810(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 441344 kB available
```

Yet DRI works because i810 now correctly detects enough memory for DRI to be enabled:

```
$ grep dr[im] /var/log/Xorg.0.log

...

(II) I810(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 11

(II) I810(0): [drm] Initialized kernel agp heap manager, 119013376

(II) I810(0): [dri] visual configs initialized

(II) I810(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler
```

----------

## wah

VinzC,

Thanks for the response - 

I've been reading a bunch today on this (just tried patching 2 nights ago, haven't mess with it yet since), and I learned something:

RTEFM (Read the ENTIRE Fine Manual)...I missed this, though it was clear as day:

 *Quote:*   

> The patches
> 
> Note: You will be creating patches from scratch. Be careful to replace indent spaces with tabs since this is a standard for ebuild, especially. If you don't replace spaces with tabs, patch may fail with an error message like:
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

That's exactly how it failed, and for some reason (maybe it was late), I misread it.  I will attempt to fix my nearsightedness when I get home  :Smile: 

All I want here is for the right amount of RAM to be detected...I seem to have some lag in the graphics dept...and I hate for Windoze to outdo my Gentoo boxes  :Twisted Evil: 

I apologize for taking up forum space with my lack of mental capacity  :Embarassed:    I'll give it a shot the right way tonight and see how it goes.  Maybe once I get that going, I can attempt to tackle some of the other D610 caveats.

Thanks again for all your help - your tut is wonderful!

Cheers,

Wah  :Cool: 

----------

## wah

VinzC,

Here is the output I get after my emerge fails:

```

constantine temp # cat dri-lnx_agp.patch-10572.out | more

***** dri-lnx_agp.patch *****

=============================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p0 -g0 --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/local/portage/x11-base/xorg-x11/files/dri-lnx_agp.patch

=============================

patching file xc/programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/os-support/linux/lnx_agp.c

patch: **** unexpected end of file in patch

=============================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p1 -g0 --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/local/portage/x11-base/xorg-x11/files/dri-lnx_agp.patch

=============================

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- xc/programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/os-support/linux/lnx_agp.c  2005-07-03 09:01:32.000000000 +0200

|+++ xc/programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/os-support/linux/lnx_agp.c~ 2005-07-28 13:26:41.000000000 +0200

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

patch: **** unexpected end of file in patch

=============================

```

Any pointers? I followed everything exactly, except I put -r4 in where applicable for the xorg-x11 version.  Is this possible the issue?

Thx,

Wah

----------

## VinzC

 *wahman143 wrote:*   

> VinzC,
> 
> Here is the output I get after my emerge fails:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Patching the ebuild apparently succeeded because emerge went till patching lnx_agp. So you've put tabs appropriately in xorg-ebuild.diff. The problem here seems to be about /usr/local/portage/x11-base/xorg-x11/files/dri-lnx_agp.patch. Can you find file lnx_agp.c?

You can also try the following commands:

```
cd /usr/local/portage/x11-base/xorg-x11/

ebuild xorg-x11-6.8.99.15-r4.ebuild unpack
```

It will unpack the tarball and apply patches, probably with an error about dri-lnx_agp.patch. Then try

```
cd /var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.99.15-r4/work/

patch -p1 < /usr/local/portage/x11-base/xorg-x11//files/dri-lnx_agp.patch
```

and post the results here.

Hints:

1. try putting a tab between file names and dates on the first two lines in dri-lnx_agp.patch:

 *Quote:*   

> |--- xc/programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/os-support/linux/lnx_agp.c[tab]2005-07-03 09:01:32.000000000 +0200
> 
> |+++ xc/programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/os-support/linux/lnx_agp.c~[tab]2005-07-28 13:26:41.000000000 +0200

 

2. also try replacing indent spaces with tabs in dri-lnx_agp.patch like you did with the ebuild diff file.

----------

## wah

VinzC,

Here is the output that you requested:

```

 * Failed Patch: dri-lnx_agp.patch !

 *  ( /usr/local/portage/x11-base/xorg-x11/files/dri-lnx_agp.patch )

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.99.15-r4/temp/dri-lnx_agp.patch-23002.out

!!! ERROR: x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.99.15-r4 failed.

!!! Function epatch, Line 363, Exitcode 0

!!! Failed Patch: dri-lnx_agp.patch!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

constantine xorg-x11 # cd /var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.99.15-r4/work/

constantine work # patch -p1 < /usr/local/portage/x11-base/xorg-x11/files/dri-lnx_agp.patch

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- xc/programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/os-support/linux/lnx_agp.c  2005-07-03      09:01:32.000000000      +0200

|+++ xc/programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/os-support/linux/lnx_agp.c  2005-07-28      13:26:41.000000000      +0200

--------------------------

File to patch:    

```

If I do a 'find / -name '*lnx_agp.c*' | more', I get no results...hmm.  It seems that I'm missing that lnx_agp.c file that it's looking for.  My kernel config seems correct for this chipset, etc.

I've tabbed everything in the patch files as instructed...

If it's deemed necessary, I can move this over to the official post that you started...I'd hate to clutter this thread if it would help.

Thanks again,

Wah

EDIT - ok, found that file...it's in:

/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.99.15-r4/work/xc/programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/os-support/linux

This seems to match up with the patch (?)

----------

## Danko

Hello.

I was just reading through the thread and noticed a few people had gotten their 1400x1050 framebuffers working. I have mine working with the following:

```

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.13-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda3 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,vram=64,1400x1050-32@60 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 idle=halt

```

However, the framebuffer seems to "bleed" a little bit. It's hard to describe but some text shows up fuzzy and some is clear. If I use a 1024x768 framebuffer, all text is clear.

If nobody knows what I'm talking about then I may take a picture/screenshot but I was wondering if anybody else was having the same problem and if they had resolved it. Changing the font does not fix the matter either.

Thanks.

----------

## VinzC

 *wahman143 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> EDIT - ok, found that file...it's in:
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.99.15-r4/work/xc/programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/os-support/linux
> ...

 

Try downloading the patch http://users.teledisnet.be/web/vca08867/linux/xorg/dri-lnx_agp.patch.txt . You'll have to remove the ".txt" extension (my ISP doesn't allow non-standard file extensions).

Hope that helps.

EDIT: wahman, here's the updated ebuild for Xorg 6.8.99.15-r4: http://users.teledisnet.be/web//vca08867/linux/xorg/xorg-x11-6.8.99.15-r4.ebuild.txt . Sorry for taking so much time but I wasn't working under Linux during that period.

----------

## VinzC

 *Danko wrote:*   

> Hello.
> 
> I was just reading through the thread and noticed a few people had gotten their 1400x1050 framebuffers working. I have mine working with the following:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Do you have screen expansion turned on in the BIOS? If yes turn it off; it should give you a little indication.

----------

## wah

VinzC,

Ok, I took the easy way out - in the other thread, I found a link to a pre-patched xorg-x11-6.8.99.15-r1 ebuild...so I downgraded via that ebuild and all seems to be fine now.  Glxgears reports just below 1300 fps  :Smile: 

Having never patched anything before, I may fool around with it in the future for experience's sake...but for the time being, I'm happy!

I appreciate you assistance and patience very much!

Take it easy,

Wah  :Cool: 

----------

## VinzC

 *wahman143 wrote:*   

> VinzC,
> 
> Ok, I took the easy way out - in the other thread, I found a link to a pre-patched xorg-x11-6.8.99.15-r1 ebuild...so I downgraded via that ebuild and all seems to be fine now.  Glxgears reports just below 1300 fps 
> 
> Having never patched anything before, I may fool around with it in the future for experience's sake...but for the time being, I'm happy!
> ...

 

Glad to hear you've got it working. I can provide a link to the patched -r4 ebuild if you want? Note there are few differences between r1 and r4. You could as well figure out by yourself what lines to add into the r4 ebuild. It is rather easy. You'll need r4 sooner or later if you use Wine or OpenOffice; r4 fixes some transparency display problems.

EDIT: use diff -ur <oldfile> <newfile> to get a patch-like listing with differences and context. This is how you create a patch when you have both previous and current versions of a file.

----------

## wah

VinzC,

I would greatly appreciate that - I'm not a big fan of downgrading, but I wanted to get this working so I copped out   :Embarassed: 

PS - thanks for giving me a primer in patching, etc...this whole experience has taught me a great deal!

Thanks again,

Wah

----------

## Danko

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *Danko wrote:*   Hello.
> 
> I was just reading through the thread and noticed a few people had gotten their 1400x1050 framebuffers working. I have mine working with the following:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Well, that is very crisp and clear. The text no longer "bleeds". However, there is a giant black border around the screen. Can I get rid of this?

Thanks

----------

## VinzC

 *Danko wrote:*   

>  *VinzC wrote:*   Do you have screen expansion turned on in the BIOS? If yes turn it off; it should give you a little indication. 
> 
> Well, that is very crisp and clear. The text no longer "bleeds". However, there is a giant black border around the screen. Can I get rid of this?
> 
> Thanks

 

Simply use the maximum resolution of your screen, no more no less.

----------

## Danko

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *Danko wrote:*    *VinzC wrote:*   Do you have screen expansion turned on in the BIOS? If yes turn it off; it should give you a little indication. 
> 
> Well, that is very crisp and clear. The text no longer "bleeds". However, there is a giant black border around the screen. Can I get rid of this?
> 
> Thanks 
> ...

 

Well, according to the output of fbset I am using 1280x1024-137. Is it possible to get  a 1400x1050 framebuffer with the i915 chipset?

----------

## VinzC

 *Danko wrote:*   

> Well, according to the output of fbset I am using 1280x1024-137. Is it possible to get  a 1400x1050 framebuffer with the i915 chipset?

 

and with any chipset, of course, provided the screen can.

----------

## beatryder

1400x1050 is the native resolution of these screens

----------

## Danko

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *Danko wrote:*   Well, according to the output of fbset I am using 1280x1024-137. Is it possible to get  a 1400x1050 framebuffer with the i915 chipset? 
> 
> and with any chipset, of course, provided the screen can.

 

Well...how? I was under the impression that in order to get 1400x1050 modes supported I would have to run the 855resolution or 915resolution tool and replace an existing graphics mode with the 1400x1050 mode. 

In order to get a 1400x1050 framebuffer, that mode would have to be replaced BEFORE the kernel runs, correct? That is, of course, unless the new 2.6.13 kernel I just upgraded to adds native support for 1400x1050 with the i915 chipset.

----------

## VinzC

 *Danko wrote:*   

> Well...how? I was under the impression that in order to get 1400x1050 modes supported I would have to run the 855resolution or 955resolution tool and replace an existing graphics mode with the 1400x1050 mode.

 

Not necessarily. You could take a look at http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash on how to setup your framebuffer splash. With vesa-tng it is quite easy to set the resolution since it appears in clear form as a kernel argument.

However you might notice your framebuffer is completely garbled after you switch from X. Hence the usual advice in that case is to use vesafb instead. The wiki explains how to gather the video mode that corresponds to your screen resolution.

----------

## beatryder

I use just the vesafb not vesafb-tng and it works great.

----------

## Danko

 *beatryder wrote:*   

> I use just the vesafb not vesafb-tng and it works great.

 

Is this with the i915 chipset? If so, could you tell me what your kernel parameters are as well as any other relevant information I should know to get a 1400x1050 framebuffer working?

Thanks.

----------

## gentoo_dude

To get it work with vesafb-tng I learned trick with my Latitude D810.

Is your X server running at your desired resolution?

If yes, then check Xorg.log and see what frequency it uses when at that resolution.

e.g.  my computer was working at 1280x800@60

When you get those numbers put them in the kernel config at vesafb-tng.

Rebuild your kernel and boot from the new kernel, framebuffer should work.  Don't forget to add console frambuffer support.

----------

## VinzC

 *gentoo_dude wrote:*   

> To get it work with vesafb-tng I learned trick with my Latitude D810.
> 
> Is your X server running at your desired resolution?
> 
> If yes, then check Xorg.log and see what frequency it uses when at that resolution.
> ...

 

Hmm, nice trick  :Smile:  . Do you know if color depth matters too? Note my last attempts with vesa-tng resulted in a black screen... But it was with kernel 2.6.12 series, I think.

----------

## gentoo_dude

I don't think it asks you when you configure your kernel about that.  In lilo.conf at append usually I put 32

1024x768-32@60  (note I don't use the maximum resolution because it breaks X -- it freezes my X session in like 30 sec)

----------

## Danko

I'm a bit confused here.

Is it or is it not possible to get a 1400x1050 framebuffer with vesafb with the i915 graphics chipset (NOT vesafb-tng)? If so, how?

What I eventually want is to have a graphical startup as with the gentoo livecd.

----------

## gentoo_dude

I don't think you can, but I am not sure.

To custom select your frambuffer resolution with vesafb, you need the vga option in lilo.conf

vga=HEX_NUMBER_CORRESPONDING_TO_YOUR DESIRED_RESOLUTION (read docs and forums)

----------

## VinzC

 *Danko wrote:*   

> I'm a bit confused here.
> 
> Is it or is it not possible to get a 1400x1050 framebuffer with vesafb with the i915 graphics chipset (NOT vesafb-tng)? If so, how?
> 
> What I eventually want is to have a graphical startup as with the gentoo livecd.

 

Yes, you can. This is why I pointed the wiki, thanks to bdz, who explained in another thread how to gather what video mode corresponds to your resolution. I have for instance a 1680x1050 screen with my laptop. The vga= video mode that I'm using is 0x361 and - I swear - it works  :Smile:  . So just follow the wiki http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash#Can.27t_find_the_required_video_mode_for_your_resolution_.28vesafb.29.3F . I have updated the Wiki myself for all those who have a resolution that is not listed in the table.

----------

## VinzC

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> Glad to hear you've got it working. I can provide a link to the patched -r4 ebuild if you want?

 

 *wahman143 wrote:*   

> VinzC,
> 
> I would greatly appreciate that - I'm not a big fan of downgrading, but I wanted to get this working so I copped out   

 

Please return to my post and you'll find the link to download the patched ebuild  :Smile:  .

Cheers.

----------

## Danko

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *Danko wrote:*   I'm a bit confused here.
> 
> Is it or is it not possible to get a 1400x1050 framebuffer with vesafb with the i915 graphics chipset (NOT vesafb-tng)? If so, how?
> 
> What I eventually want is to have a graphical startup as with the gentoo livecd. 
> ...

 

vbetest tells me that 1400x1050 is 348. 348+512=860=0x35C. That, according to the wiki should be the correct video mode that I am looking for. However, every time I try to boot with it, I get a message saying that I have passed an undefined mode number. I also tried the other 1400x1050 vga numbers with the same result.

I've compiled kernel-2.6.14-gentoo-r2 with vesafb support so this should work shouldn't it? Since you say that it works for you, could you give me your complete kernel parameters?

Thanks.

----------

## VinzC

 *Danko wrote:*   

> vbetest tells me that 1400x1050 is 348. 348+512=860=0x35C. That, according to the wiki should be the correct video mode that I am looking for. However, every time I try to boot with it, I get a message saying that I have passed an undefined mode number. I also tried the other 1400x1050 vga numbers with the same result.

 

Have you selected a 16-bit color mode (5.6.5)? I suppose you did as you said you tried others... You can also look at your /var/log/Xorg.0.log for modes Xorg uses. These modes are strict VESA mode numbers. The value required by vesafb are not true VESA mode numbers so you might offset the video mode used by Xorg with "some" value. Does Xorg use your screen's full resolution at least?

I suppose you didn't select anything else than vesafb for framebuffer console in your kernel configuration? I remember I had some troubles with configuring framebuffer consoles on an nVidia card because I also selected nVidia framebuffer support (I can't remember what kernel option exactly for I'm not runing Linux on the moment - shame on me, yeah, I know  :Wink:  ).

 *Danko wrote:*   

> I've compiled kernel-2.6.14-gentoo-r2 with vesafb support so this should work shouldn't it? Since you say that it works for you, could you give me your complete kernel parameters?

 

Well I can give you my video mode but it's only for 1680x1050. My kernel parameter is vga=0x361. It's enough for setting a 1680x1050 framebuffer console in 16-bit color mode.

Now I've googled a bit, I found this article from Gentoo wiki. It could explain why you experience some troubles using your screen's plain resolution. The article has some hints you might explore. You might also try upgrading your BIOS.

EDIT: one thing you can do is compare the other video modes against those listed by vbetest. They should all have the same offset with the table from the wiki. Add the same offset to 348. Also make sure mode 348 works with vbetest. I think the offset 512 is for non standard video modes.

----------

## bszente

Hi!

I just upgraded to kernel 2.6.14-r2, but i don't find the

```

#define ATA_ENABLE_ATAPI

```

in the /include/linux/libata.h file, and my DVDRW drive is not working.

Does anybody have a solution for this problem?

Thanks in advance.

[EDIT] I found the solution on other threads. It is now a kernel option: libata.enable_atapi=1

It's working ok.

----------

## Danko

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Have you selected a 16-bit color mode (5.6.5)? I suppose you did as you said you tried others... You can also look at your /var/log/Xorg.0.log for modes Xorg uses. These modes are strict VESA mode numbers. The value required by vesafb are not true VESA mode numbers so you might offset the video mode used by Xorg with "some" value. Does Xorg use your screen's full resolution at least?
> 
> 

 

Nope. I emerged X.org 6.8.2 so I don't have full resolution in X. Of course, I intend to fix this once the framebuffer is taken care of.

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I suppose you didn't select anything else than vesafb for framebuffer console in your kernel configuration? I remember I had some troubles with configuring framebuffer consoles on an nVidia card because I also selected nVidia framebuffer support (I can't remember what kernel option exactly for I'm not runing Linux on the moment - shame on me, yeah, I know  ).
> 
> 

 

Here is my (relevant) kernel configuration:

```

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_SOFT_CURSOR=y

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

CONFIG_FB_VGA16=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

CONFIG_FB_I810=y

CONFIG_FB_I810_GTF=y

# CONFIG_FB_I810_I2C is not set

CONFIG_FB_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_LCD_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

```

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Now I've googled a bit, I found this article from Gentoo wiki. It could explain why you experience some troubles using your screen's plain resolution. The article has some hints you might explore. You might also try upgrading your BIOS.
> 
> 

 

Here is what that article says:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Note that you cannot use 1400x1050 resolution with framebuffer because of the faulty video bios that doesn't list this resolution as available, and the program 855resolution mentioned in the Xorg section cannot help here (would have to be executed before the kernel is loaded I think)
> 
> 

 

I have already upgraded my BIOS to A06, the latest offered by Dell.

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: one thing you can do is compare the other video modes against those listed by vbetest. They should all have the same offset with the table from the wiki. Add the same offset to 348. Also make sure mode 348 works with vbetest. I think the offset 512 is for non standard video modes.

 

Could you clarify what you mean here a bit?

Also, do you actually have a Latitude D610? If so, how do you have a 1680x1050 screen size?

Thanks a lot.

----------

## VinzC

@Danko.

Let's first clarify: I have a Dell Inspiron 6000. This is why I have that 1680x1050 resolution. However both Inspiron and Latitude share the same chipset: i915. This is why I posted here about DRI and Xorg some pages ago.

To make it work with framebuffer consoles, you must first remove support for any other chipset and leave only vesafb. This is to be removed from your kernel:

```
CONFIG_FB_I810=y

CONFIG_FB_I810_GTF=y
```

I wonder about FB_INTEL; if it appears in the kernel menu I think it should also be removed.

About Xorg: emerge a masked version otherwise it won't work. Xorg won't detect the i915 properly. Better support for i915 has been added in recent, unmasked versions, such as 6.8.99.15-r4 - which is the latest and the one I have.

About vbetest: once you have removed FB drivers from your kernel and left only VESAFB reboot and use vbetest. It'll prompt a series of video modes. Try 16-bit modes first (5.6.5) as they correspond to standard framebuffer support. If you can get a successfull 1400x1050 display then it means your chipset can be configured as such. Note that number.

vbetest lists codes that your VESA BIOS uses, while kernel argument vga= requires a specific code. Apparently that code is based on the BIOS value for the same video mode. All you have to do is list vbetest video modes and compare them with the ones you find in the wiki - compare resolutions like 640x480, 800x600 and 1024x768. The difference between both (at the same resolution and color depth) should give you the amount you must add to 348. The total will be the xxx value in kernel argument vga=xxx.

You can test video modes directly from GRUB by editing the kernel line. You have to reboot each time of course but you don't have to edit your /boot/grub/grub.conf.

If that doesn't work or if you can't make your way through just post the list of video modes from vbetest.

----------

## Danko

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> @Danko.
> 
> Let's first clarify: I have a Dell Inspiron 6000. This is why I have that 1680x1050 resolution. However both Inspiron and Latitude share the same chipset: i915. This is why I posted here about DRI and Xorg some pages ago.
> 
> To make it work with framebuffer consoles, you must first remove support for any other chipset and leave only vesafb. This is to be removed from your kernel:
> ...

 

Ok. Here is my new kernel configuration:

```

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_SOFT_CURSOR=y

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

CONFIG_FB_VGA16=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_LCD_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

```

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> About vbetest: once you have removed FB drivers from your kernel and left only VESAFB reboot and use vbetest. It'll prompt a series of video modes. Try 16-bit modes first (5.6.5) as they correspond to standard framebuffer support. If you can get a successfull 1400x1050 display then it means your chipset can be configured as such. Note that number.
> 
> 

 

Running vbetest yields this:

```

darkstar lithium # vbetest 

VBE Version 3.0

Intel(r)915GM/910ML/915MS Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS

[316] 1400x1050 (256 color palette)

[333] 1400x1050 (5:6:5)

[348] 1400x1050 (8:8:8)

[263] 1280x1024 (256 color palette)

[282] 1280x1024 (5:6:5)

[283] 1280x1024 (8:8:8)

[261] 1024x768 (256 color palette)

[279] 1024x768 (5:6:5)

[280] 1024x768 (8:8:8)

[274] 640x480 (8:8:8)

[276] 800x600 (5:6:5)

[277] 800x600 (8:8:8)

[257] 640x480 (256 color palette)

[259] 800x600 (256 color palette)

[273] 640x480 (5:6:5)

Type a mode number, or 'q' to quit - 

```

If I type in 333 or 348, I get a full screen with a bunch of colored tiles. Then the screen goes back to how it was before. Does that mean that it succeded or failed?

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> vbetest lists codes that your VESA BIOS uses, while kernel argument vga= requires a specific code. Apparently that code is based on the BIOS value for the same video mode. All you have to do is list vbetest video modes and compare them with the ones you find in the wiki - compare resolutions like 640x480, 800x600 and 1024x768. The difference between both (at the same resolution and color depth) should give you the amount you must add to 348. The total will be the xxx value in kernel argument vga=xxx.
> 
> 

 

Well, as you can see with modes 273, 276 and 279 the difference between my vbetest output and the one on the wiki is nothing. What would that mean? Do I still add 512 or do I add nothing? 

Thanks.

----------

## Danko

Wait a second. I've been running vbetest after 855resolution had run on startup. I took the 855resolution script out of startup and here is what vbetest gives me now:

```

darkstar lithium # vbetest 

VBE Version 3.0

Intel(r)915GM/910ML/915MS Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS

[263] 1280x1024 (256 color palette)

[282] 1280x1024 (5:6:5)

[283] 1280x1024 (8:8:8)

[261] 1024x768 (256 color palette)

[279] 1024x768 (5:6:5)

[280] 1024x768 (8:8:8)

[274] 640x480 (8:8:8)

[276] 800x600 (5:6:5)

[277] 800x600 (8:8:8)

[257] 640x480 (256 color palette)

[259] 800x600 (256 color palette)

[273] 640x480 (5:6:5)

Type a mode number, or 'q' to quit - 

```

If I do 282+512=794=31A and set vga=0x31A, I get a 1280x1024 framebuffer. Once again, the text bleeds.

I guess this means that it won't work with 1400x1050 since it isn't listed in the output of vbetest. I would have to get 855resolution to run before the kernel does. 

On a seperate note:

What would be the best way to get rid of X.org 6.8.2 and install the masked version? I don't want to have a messed up system with some files from 6.8.2 and some from the masked version or possibly even parallel installations. I want the system to be as if I had installed the masked X.org from the start.

----------

## VinzC

Here's my kernel config:

```
# zgrep CONFIG_FB /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_SOFT_CURSOR=y

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y
```

I noticed a few differences with yours. I also didn't see CONFIG_FB_SPLASH but I suppose it's present; isn't it?

 *Danko wrote:*   

> Wait a second. I've been running vbetest after 855resolution had run on startup. I took the 855resolution script out of startup and here is what vbetest gives me now:
> 
> ```
> ...
> ```
> ...

 

Well, that means your video BIOS needs some patching. It's possible to have a patched image of your VBIOS for use with your kernel but - since I never did that - I know nothing of the required steps to do that.

 *Danko wrote:*   

> If I type in 333 or 348, I get a full screen with a bunch of colored tiles. Then the screen goes back to how it was before. Does that mean that it succeded or failed?

 

Succeeded.

 *Danko wrote:*   

> Well, as you can see with modes 273, 276 and 279 the difference between my vbetest output and the one on the wiki is nothing. What would that mean? Do I still add 512 or do I add nothing?

 

If the difference is zero then you should use the code as-is. IIRC codes above 0x300 are non-standard. You might as well try both: the code as-is and the code-plus-512, just to check.

 *Danko wrote:*   

> If I do 282+512=794=31A and set vga=0x31A, I get a 1280x1024 framebuffer. Once again, the text bleeds.

 

0x31A is for... 1280x1024-16   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Danko wrote:*   

> I guess this means that it won't work with 1400x1050 since it isn't listed in the output of vbetest. I would have to get 855resolution to run before the kernel does.

 

Not necessarily. Since you get a code that was designed for 1280x1024 (16 bit), you don't get the results you expected. Again this means you'll probably have to  trick your video BIOS.

I've just looked up at the wiki again - but for the bootsplash HOWTO this time. Codes 0x340 to 0x342 seem to be for 1400x1050. Try with kernel argument vga=0x341 or video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x341.

 *Danko wrote:*   

> What would be the best way to get rid of X.org 6.8.2 and install the masked version? I don't want to have a messed up system with some files from 6.8.2 and some from the masked version or possibly even parallel installations. I want the system to be as if I had installed the masked X.org from the start.

 

Trust Gentoo my friend  :Wink:  as this is what emerge is for:

```
# echo '=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.99.15-r4 ~x86' >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# echo '=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.99.15-r4' >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

# emerge -av xorg-x11

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.99.15-r4  -3dfx +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -doc -font-server -insecure-drivers -ipv6 -minimal +nls -nocxx +opengl +pam -sdk -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) +xprint +xv 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No]
```

----------

## Danko

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 0x31A is for... 1280x1024-16  
> 
> 

 

Yes, I wanted to test out a value given by vbestes to make sure that it worked. As it turns out, it did work with 1280x1024, just not with the 1400x1050 resolution. I just had to add 512 to the value given by vbetest.

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Not necessarily. Since you get a code that was designed for 1280x1024 (16 bit), you don't get the results you expected. Again this means you'll probably have to  trick your video BIOS.
> 
> 

 

Again, I do get the results I expected. 1280x1024 works while 1400x1050 does not. Setting the framebuffer to 1280x1024 was just a test to make sure that I was converting the values given by the vbetest to the proper vga codes.

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I've just looked up at the wiki again - but for the bootsplash HOWTO this time. Codes 0x340 to 0x342 seem to be for 1400x1050. Try with kernel argument vga=0x341 or video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x341.
> 
> 

 

Nope, those don't work either. 

I don't see how this is going to work if the BIOS is not telling the kernel that 1400x1050 exists. I'll look into the patched VBIOS. Perhaps there are some kernel parameters that would tell the kernel to look for video information in a file rather than the BIOS?

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Trust Gentoo my friend  as this is what emerge is for:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks, I'll try this. But do I really need to add it to both package.keywords AND package.unmask or is just package.keywords acceptable? Also, do I have to have the "=" before the backage name?

----------

## Danko

Ok. I've got X working at 1400x1050 simply by upgrading to the latest version as VinzC pointed out.

I haven't even changed my xorg.conf (so I think I am still using the vesa driver) so I'll look into getting the proper driver to be used as well as into getting DRI to work.

Also...

I've been setting up the fbsplash so that I have a graphical boot process. Here is my grub.conf:

```

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,2)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2005.1

root(hd0,2)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.14-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/sda3 vga=792 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr splash=silent,theme:Linux quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 idle=halt

initrd /boot/fbsplash-Linux-1024x768

```

However, when I start up my system, the boot image is displayed, then a few lines of kernel output overwrite the image and then the image is re-drawn and the progress bar loads. I'd like to supress those lines of output. How can I do this? Notice that I already have the quiet option being passed to the kernel.

Thanks

----------

## Danko

Ok, I figured it out. I had to add the "kdgraphics" parameter to splash.

Thanks for all the help.

----------

## VinzC

 *Danko wrote:*   

> Ok, I figured it out. I had to add the "kdgraphics" parameter to splash.

 

What's that kernel argument for?

----------

## Danko

It prevents the kernel text output from writing over the splash screen. Even when the quiet option is set the kernel still will output some information during startup. 

Here is how it is in my grub.conf:

```

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,2)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz 

title=Gentoo Linux 2005.1

root(hd0,2)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.14-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/sda3 vga=792 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr splash=silent,fadein,kdgraphics,theme:Linux quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 idle=halt

initrd /boot/fbsplash-Linux-1024x768

```

----------

## wah

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *wahman143 wrote:*   ...
> 
> EDIT - ok, found that file...it's in:
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.99.15-r4/work/xc/programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/os-support/linux
> ...

 

VinzC,

Forgot to thank you for this - it works wonderfully!  And thanks again for your patience and willingness to assist me!

Have a good one,

Wah  :Cool: 

----------

## VinzC

 *wahman143 wrote:*   

> VinzC,
> 
> Forgot to thank you for this - it works wonderfully!  And thanks again for your patience and willingness to assist me!
> 
> Have a good one,
> ...

 

My pleasure  :Smile: 

----------

## linumik

 *bszente wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [EDIT] I found the solution on other threads. It is now a kernel option: libata.enable_atapi=1
> 
> It's working ok.

 

It is libata.atapi_enabled=1

----------

## gerryjoson

 *beatryder wrote:*   

>  *linumik wrote:*    *Quote:*   For your noise pb, you should maybe have a look at this : [https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-345972-highlight-dell+noise.html]   
> 
> He was the one who created that thread  
> 
> Took the words right out of my mouth.... I think I may have found a resolution to my issue... When they flashed my BIOS after changing my motherboard it flashed it as an M20, not a D610, There are some slight differences in their construction but they are other wise identical. I believe the difference is actually the video card, the M20 has a FireGL v3100 and D610 has a X300. I just got an email from Dell explaining how I can reflash my bios with the right one, I am gonna try it... Good thing I still have Windows installed for work :p

 

Hi.I realise this is an old thread,but can you remember what instructions Dell gave you for flashing the different bios.?I would like to flash my D610 with M20 bios as the V3100 and X300 are one and the same apart from the bios enabling the openGL optimisations.

Thanks

----------

## linumik

 *gerryjoson wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hi.I realise this is an old thread,but can you remember what instructions Dell gave you for flashing the different bios.?I would like to flash my D610 with M20 bios as the V3100 and X300 are one and the same apart from the bios enabling the openGL optimisations.
> 
> Thanks

 

 *leto2 wrote:*   

>  *linumik wrote:*    *beatryder wrote:*   I just got an email from Dell explaining how I can reflash my bios with the right one, I am gonna try it... Good thing I still have Windows installed for work :p 
> 
> I checked my BIOS and it is A03 revision. I need to upgrade, but I don't have Windows installed... I need to figure out how to make MSDOS bootable CD :-\ 
> 
> Grab a bootable cd image off of http://bootdisk.com or some other place with bootable cd images.
> ...

 

----------

## beatryder

there was a / command of some kind.

I will advise you tho, that it will likely cause you some problems. It Caused me some

----------

## linumik

 *linumik wrote:*   

>  *beatryder wrote:*   
> 
> Yeah good point. And the lockup on resume, is so not fixed! I just had to re-bootstrap/emerge -e system after suspend2 fubared my / partition. 
> 
> suspend indeed doesn't work with 8.18.6-r1. However, the latest version on ati site it 8.18.8. It is not in emerge yet and I don't know if it works.

 

Finally! suspend to HD works with 2.6.14-suspend2-r7 and ati-drivers-8.20.8.

The only thing needed is this line in the hibernate.conf file

```

ProcSetting extra_pages_allowance 5000

```

Altnough, resume on suspend to RAM doesn't work  with either ati or x11 drivers.

----------

## beatryder

Hmm

I am gonna have to try that now

----------

## gerryjoson

 *beatryder wrote:*   

> there was a / command of some kind.
> 
> I will advise you tho, that it will likely cause you some problems. It Caused me some

 

Was it something like" A:\D610_A03.EXE/forcetype" ? upper case maybe?

What sort of problems

Thanks

----------

## beatryder

Yes it was /forcetype, I dont think case mattered , but it could have been all caps.

I just found that I had some odd problems, but I cant pin down the cause. I am gonna try the m20 BIOS again, and see.

I'll let you know how it worked

----------

## wah

Hi all...I'm back  :Smile: 

Video is still running great thanks to VinzC!  However, I got bored the other night and decided I'd like to hear sound on my D610.  I went through the whole ALSA process (done it many times on other boxes), set up ALSA as a module, chose intel8x0 as my driver, used alsaconf/alsamixer with no errors, uncommented my lines in /etc/modules.d/alsa, etc...and I'm getting nothing from my speakers...and I'm getting no errors to indicate my setup is awry.  

I use KDE as my DE, and I've got everything compiled without arts support (hate arts personally) as I've done on my main desktop...whose sound card works fine.  

Any pointers/suggestions?  I don't have it with me right now as I'm at work, so if there's any output needed, I'll have to get back to you.  But most of it's still fresh in my mind, so I may be able to provide details.

Thanks in advance!

Wah  :Cool: 

----------

## bszente

I had a suprize to, when I set up ALSA.

You should check in alsamixer, that  Master, Headphone and especially at the end the External is NOT mute. It was strange for me the existence of that External option. This way you can achieve for example that the laptop speakers are mute (even if the line out jack is empty), but the line out is active.

So actually this controls the muting of the external amplifier, where the built in speakers are connected.

Only under Linux I realized that the sound chip has also some 3D effects too, wich under Windows I cannot see. Thanks once again for Linux.

Hope that it helps you.

BTW: I definitelly claim that under Linux the clarity of sound is better. Did you folks realize that difference between Win and Linux? Under Windows I hear a certain backnoise in my speakers, that I definitely don't hear under Linux.

----------

## wah

 *bszente wrote:*   

> I had a suprize too, when I set up ALSA.
> 
> You should check in alsamixer, that  Master, Headphone and especially at the end the External is NOT mute. It was strange for me the existence of that External option. This way you can achieve for example that the laptop speakers are mute (even if the line out jack is empty), but the line out is active.
> 
> So actually this controls the muting of the external amplifier, where the built in speakers are connected.
> ...

 

bszente,

Thanks very much for the suggestion - I'll give it a shot when I return home this evening!  I appreciate you taking time to help!  If I recall, the headphone and external entries ARE muted (b/c typically they don't matter).

Cheers,

Wah

----------

## bszente

 *wahman143 wrote:*   

> ...the headphone and external entries ARE muted (b/c typically they don't matter).

 

In this case, the headphone is realy the headphone of the laptop (i.e. Line Out), and the External is the external amplifier for the built in speakers. They are two different lines, thus they should not be set to mute.

----------

## jono338

I'm coming to grief trying to get wifi working on my D610. 

Could someone with a working wifi post what kernel / version and ipw2200 version they have.

I'm running the lastest stable gentoo-sources and ipw2200.

Cheers,

Jono

----------

## wah

 *jono338 wrote:*   

> I'm coming to grief trying to get wifi working on my D610. 
> 
> Could someone with a working wifi post what kernel / version and ipw2200 version they have.
> 
> I'm running the lastest stable gentoo-sources and ipw2200.
> ...

 

For what it's worth, I used NDISWRAPPER to build my driver.  I'm not home, so if you'd like, I'll post up specifics when I get home.  I know NDISWRAPPER is frowned upon in some circles, but I like mine  :Smile: 

----------

## VinzC

 *jono338 wrote:*   

> I'm coming to grief trying to get wifi working on my D610. 
> 
> Could someone with a working wifi post what kernel / version and ipw2200 version they have.
> 
> I'm running the lastest stable gentoo-sources and ipw2200.
> ...

 

I have a Dell Inspiron 6000 but both Inspiron and Latitude share the same chipset and WiFi. I have installed Vanilla Sources 2.6.15. It has built-in support for ipw2200. That kernel has just been released, unmasked. It also has led support - although I didn't need anymore to put  *Quote:*   

> led=1

  in /etc/modules.d/ipw2200.

To put the WiFi led on you need the following script:

```
postup() {

        # Put Wireless Lan LED On after brought up

        [ ${IFACE} = "eth1" ] && [ -e "/sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2200/0000:03:03.0/led" ] && \

                echo 1 >> "/sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2200/0000:03:03.0/led"

        return 0

}
```

Watch out that the bus ID and/or network card name might be different for you. I also have ipw2200 firmware 2.2, 2.3 and 2.4 installed.

----------

## wah

 *bszente wrote:*   

>  *wahman143 wrote:*   ...the headphone and external entries ARE muted (b/c typically they don't matter). 
> 
> In this case, the headphone is realy the headphone of the laptop (i.e. Line Out), and the External is the external amplifier for the built in speakers. They are two different lines, thus they should not be set to mute.

 

bszente,

That was the key!  The headphones and the external entries were muted...and now I'm enjoying some pretty good sound for a laptop  :Smile: 

Thanks again for your help - and everyone else too...this is a wonderful thread!

Laters,

Wah  :Cool: 

----------

## beatryder

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> To put the WiFi led on you need the following script:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Where does that need to go?

----------

## VinzC

 *beatryder wrote:*   

>  *VinzC wrote:*   
> 
> To put the WiFi led on you need the following script:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Sorry, I forgot that  :Embarassed:  . It must be in /etc/conf.d/net.

----------

## beatryder

Hmm, Have you actually tested to see whether or not you can change that value

I tried it manually to no avail.

----------

## VinzC

No I haven't tried. The one thing I know of is that once the led is on it can't be turned off. The only way is to unload ipw2200. But I don't know what introduced the LED support as it is normally disabled by default. I suppose the /led entry is present in your /sys tree?

----------

## beatryder

Well, here is what happened

I cd'd to the directory containing the led "file" echoing anything to that seems to activate the LED.

is there a way to turn it off when the interface is brought down?

----------

## VinzC

Yes: unload kernel module ipw2200. If you have it built-in, recompile it as a module.

----------

## beatryder

I meant with postdown() or something

----------

## VinzC

In fact I haven't tried. I wouldn't unload the module from postdown() function however. I think it is best to deactivate the Wireless using Fn+F2 (or the shortcut that matches your keyboard) or to write an event script that unloads the module whenever that key is pressed.

----------

## jono338

Hey People,

Thanks for the help with the wireless problem. I went with Vinzc's suggestion and switched to vanilla-sources-2.6.15, and eventually got connected.

I still cant get the net.eth0 script to work and have to do it manually, but that's a conf.d/net setup problem, related to the WEP key I'm guessing, but I'll follow that up in the networking forum.

For the record: the kernel driver ipw2200 in vanilla-sources-2.15 works out of the box for latitude D610 wireless.

Cheers

----------

## VinzC

 *jono338 wrote:*   

> I still cant get the net.eth0 script to work and have to do it manually, but that's a conf.d/net setup problem, related to the WEP key I'm guessing, but I'll follow that up in the networking forum.

 

Is eth0 the wired or wireless adapter? On my laptop eth0 is the wired Ethernet (Broadcom 4400) and eth1 the wireless NIC. So the WEP key relates to eth1 instead.

----------

## jono338

I resolved the net.eth1 script not working. The ESSID is case sensitive. Duh.

----------

## daniele3

Hi.

I added the following information to the wiki:

- intel i915: dual head (it works great for me)

- suspend to ram (it works great for me)

- suspend to disk (it works great and easier without suspend2)

Probably these are already known topics... but I found it useful to put this intormation in the wiki.

I might probably contribute more stuff (acpi scripts... automatic suspend-to-ram when running on battery and closing the lid... btw this is something about power managment that windows cannot handle afaik: either it suspends or not, no matter whether on ac or on battery). If you want to install linux (and gentoo in particular), this is a laptop I would definitely recommend. It seems to me that everything works great.

The only thing that drove me crazy for a while is the need to use vbetool in order to restore the backlight of the panel after opening the lid. With vbetool everything is OK. I did not find any mention of that in the wiki. Am I the only one experiencing this problem?

Daniele

----------

## aslocum

i added something to the 1400x1050 resolution with the i915 chipset.

"Maybe try using the old 855resolution app. This works like a charm for me with Ubuntu and i will try this soon in my Gentoo Installation. Just install and try this: "/usr/sbin/855resolution 3a 1400 1050". "3a" is the 1600x1200 Resolution which i dont use since i dont have a external Monitor. When it works just copy the Command into a startup script."

----------

## VinzC

 *daniele3 wrote:*   

> ... automatic suspend-to-ram when running on battery and closing the lid... btw this is something about power managment that windows cannot handle afaik: either it suspends or not, no matter whether on ac or on battery...

 

Well, not exactly. Windows actually can suspend or just sleep whether on battery or on mains. Depending on the drivers and how good ACPI support is you'll have two columns in the Power Management dialog - on battery and on mains - with some options when you close the lid.

You can for instance sleep when on mains but suspend (aka hibernate) when on batteries when you close the lid.

It's off-topic I recon. I just wanted to add my 2c for your information.

----------

## bfdi533

Well, I really hate to rehash this again but even after re-reading the wiki and this entire thread, I cannot seem to figure out what I am *NOT* doing to make DRI work properly.

I had xorg-x11-6.8.2 for the the longest time and finally realized I was running the wrong version.  So, following the instuctions on the wiki, I patched xorg-x11-6.8.99.15-r4 without any trouble and got it installed.  Then I got an error from X saying it had mismatching module versions.  So, I then reinstalled ati-drivers and they were downgraded from 8.20.8 to 8.14.13-r3 and re-ran fglrxconfig.  

Now I get the following in my Xorg.0.log (I have tried both the fglrx driver and the i810 module the result is the similar, namely "No devices detected."):

```
(II) I810: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810, i810-dc100,

        i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G, E7221 (i915),

        915GM, 945G

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

I have been at this for 2 weeks now and am losing some perspective on this.  Can anyone help?

EDIT

Seems I need to take that back.  I just realized that my ati-drivers version was too low per another read throught the WIKI so I re-emerged ati-drivers and got the 8.20.8 ebuild again and this time, after fglrxconfig, I get DRI working.  Yeah!!!

Thanks for the great documentation and WIKI posting!

----------

## z0ny

So is here anybody who managed to make the framebuffer using 1400x1050 on the D610 with the i915GM adapter? Xorg is working pretty fine at 1400x1050 (even with DRI, glxgears at ~1300 fps, thanks to VinzC's guide!). Unfortunately the framebuffer is not, anything above 1024x768 results in distortion. I've tried both the vesafb (including the "vbetest-trick") and the vesafb-tng drivers. Currently using vanilla sources 2.6.15.1.

----------

## jono338

FYI ... just sat down to deal with the DRI issue.

Firstly after quite a bit of messing around, I finally discovered I only had xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6  instead of 6.8.99.15-r4 ... I hadn't "unmasked" properly. A trick for the unwary.

So I fixed that to xorg-x11-6.8.99.15-r4 .. and running vanilla-sources-2.6.16-rc1, loading the intel-agp and i915 kernel module and guess what, "it all just worked". Woohoo!

glxgears at 1233 FPS on a 1.6GHz at 1024x768 @ Depth = 24.

Happy camper now!   :Smile: 

----------

## z0ny

 *daniele3 wrote:*   

> The only thing that drove me crazy for a while is the need to use vbetool in order to restore the backlight of the panel after opening the lid. With vbetool everything is OK. I did not find any mention of that in the wiki. Am I the only one experiencing this problem?

 

No, you're not. I was having the same problem: screen went blank when closing the lid but does not resume operation after opening the lid again. This was driving me nuts but after some research I found a solution without any additional tools:

```
echo 0x80000001 > /proc/acpi/video/VID/LCD/state
```

This can be used instead of the xset command (which didn't work for my Intel card) in the lid.sh script of the wiki for example.  :Smile: 

----------

## z0ny

 *z0ny wrote:*   

> So is here anybody who managed to make the framebuffer using 1400x1050 on the D610 with the i915GM adapter?

 

Okay, seems to be a kernel issue. Framebuffer at 1400x1050 works on Intel cards with =gentoo-sources-2.6.13-r5.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Mondo1287

I have the D610, and the d dock portreplicator that fits in the monitor stand at my office.  I have xorg running properly with dri (i915GM) (1300fps @ 1280x1024, 1800fps @ 1024x768)  I have the cheaper 1024x768 native lcd as I use this most of the time with dual 19" lcd's in the d dock running windows.  If the laptop is undocked and I boot gentoo everything works great, console frame buffer @ 1024x768 and xorg also at 1024x768 works great.  If I put the laptop in the dock and boot gentoo, as soon as the frame buffer loads I lose video, but if I then start xorg my video comes back and it automatically sets my resolution to 1280x1024 (How it knows to do this for my external lcd is beyond me).  Also if I exit to console, or just cntl-alt to a console I lose my video again, comes right back if I switch back to X.  Previously I think I had fixed this problem, but I just wiped the gentoo installation and did a fresh install.  The last time I remember enabling the OHCI USB driver and that fixed it, this time thats not the case, and the laptop doesn't seem to have any OHCI usb hardware anyway, so I must have done something else at the same time.  If I use a kernel without a console frame buffer it works fine, in huge 320x240 mode of course.   I'm running the latest gentoo sources kernel, 2.16.15-rsomething 

Anyone have any ideas?

Also if someone could point me in the right direction for getting dual displays working in xorg / kde, not cloned, I dont need two monitors in front of me to display the same thing  :Smile: 

Edit-1:

Ok the problem has to do with the way the laptop switches displays.  It will always default to the dvi port while in the dock, but if while at the grub loader I hold down scroll-lock - F8 (same thing as pressing fn-f8 on the built in keyboard) It will switch to the VGA display and then it will boot up fine on the vga display.  The scroll lock trick doesnt work once in ACPI mode, but I can open the laptop and press fn-f8, switch back to the dvi port and again its fine.  I need the monitor hooked to the DVI to be the main display though, so thats a real PITA if I need to go through all that every time I want to boot linux.  I'm going to try it without ACPI I guess and I can probably live with pressing scrolllock-f8, wait for framebuffer to load, then switch back.  If anyone knows a way around this please let me know.  Also I should note that for some reason when booting in this manner I now get 1800FPS with glxgears at 1280x1024 and KDE is lightning fast.  I did however also change the option in the BIOS to default to the internal video card instead of the dock's, my dock doesnt have a video card though so I don't think this should matter at all.  I'll do some more testing on that.

Edit-2:

I guess the solution is pretty simple, live without a console framebuffer when docked.  I think I can handle that.

----------

## aslocum

ok.. for the framebuffer and i915gm

how exactly get the 1400x1050 working?

i tried intelfb, i810fb, vesafb and vesafb-tng

i cant get above 1280x1024

im using kernel 2.16.15

vbetest gives me a number for 1400x1050 but only when i have the 855resolution app running. this damn video bios. because 855resolution patches it after booting, the kernel complains about unknown vga number.

----------

## Mondo1287

Try 915resolution, helpful site here: http://www.geocities.com/stomljen/

----------

## aslocum

mondo: i have xorg 7 with dri at 1400x1050 working...(with 855resolution) 

the problem is the framebuffer (at boot)

i can swear there is no way to get 1400x1050.

but it seems there are some people got it? if i read right.

----------

## linumik

 *daniele3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - suspend to ram (it works great for me)
> 
> - suspend to disk (it works great and easier without suspend2)
> ...

 

Thanks! Indeed works perfectly with no suspend2. suspend2 would give me trouble sometimes and suspend to ram wasn't really working. With pure gentoo-sources (2.6.15-r1) everything works smooth and fast.

----------

## Louis

I have the following message when running an opengl apps : 

Feb 14 22:33:17 BotoX ------------[ cut here ]------------

Feb 14 22:33:17 BotoX kernel BUG at mm/swap.c:49!

Feb 14 22:33:17 BotoX invalid operand: 0000 [#1]

Feb 14 22:33:17 BotoX Modules linked in: fglrx tg3

Feb 14 22:33:17 BotoX CPU:    0

Feb 14 22:33:17 BotoX EIP:    0060:[<c0141748>]    Tainted: P    B VLI

Feb 14 22:33:17 BotoX EFLAGS: 00010256   (2.6.15-gentoo-r1) 

Feb 14 22:33:17 BotoX EIP is at put_page+0x38/0x80

Feb 14 22:33:17 BotoX eax: 00000000   ebx: deafad98   ecx: c138f940   edx: c138f940

Feb 14 22:33:17 BotoX esi: b7f66000   edi: c138f940   ebp: dcce7f28   esp: dcce7e8c

Feb 14 22:33:17 BotoX ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Feb 14 22:33:17 BotoX Process glxinfo (pid: 6301, threadinfo=dcce6000 task=deea40b0)

Feb 14 22:33:17 BotoX Stack: deafad98 c0145cc4 c138f940 b7f66000 1c7ca067 1c7ca067 00000000 ffffffff 

Feb 14 22:33:17 BotoX deae3040 b7f67000 db0d7b7c b7f67000 dcce7f28 c0145e53 c049fd68 db05690c 

Feb 14 22:33:17 BotoX db0d7b7c b7f66000 b7f67000 dcce7f28 00000000 b7f66fff db0d7b7c db0d7b7c 

Feb 14 22:33:17 BotoX Call Trace:

Feb 14 22:33:17 BotoX [<c0145cc4>] zap_pte_range+0x154/0x210

Feb 14 22:33:17 BotoX [<c0145e53>] unmap_page_range+0xd3/0x150

Feb 14 22:33:17 BotoX [<c0145fbd>] unmap_vmas+0xed/0x1a0

Feb 14 22:33:17 BotoX [<c0149fe7>] unmap_region+0x87/0x100

Feb 14 22:33:17 BotoX [<c014a30f>] do_munmap+0x10f/0x150

Feb 14 22:33:17 BotoX [<c014a3a5>] sys_munmap+0x55/0x80

Feb 14 22:33:17 BotoX [<c0103029>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Feb 14 22:33:17 BotoX Code: 34 8b 02 89 d1 f6 c4 40 74 03 8b 4a 0c 8b 41 04 40 74 18 83 42 04 ff 0f 98 c0 84 c0 75 05 58 c3 8d 76 00 89 d0 5a e9 d8 02 00 00 <0f> 0b 31 00 83 7d 3b c0 eb de 8b 52 0c 8b 02 89 d1 f6 c4 40 74

xorg 6.8.2

kernel 2.6.15-r1

ati M300

Do someone know where it come from ?

Thanks

----------

## Louis

ok, 

just need to use the last ati-drivers (i win 400 fps today  :Wink:   ).

----------

## linedpaper

does anyone have an example xorg.conf and can help me out.  the one on the wiki doesn't work for me.  I have a d610 with the ati x300 video, sxga+ screen.  I can't seem to get my xorg.conf right, always fails to start when I try to startx.  Any help would be awesome, thanks.

Tim

----------

## linumik

 *linedpaper wrote:*   

> does anyone have an example xorg.conf and can help me out.

 

The config below is setup for dual or single head with radeon driver and with ati (fglrx) driver. To choose configuration you just need to use different "ServerLayout" section. The second head is set to whatever monitor I have, so the resolution is set lower for the second screen.

Also, ATI DualHead loads both screens _ONLY_ if they are both connected at the time of xorg start. X11 DualHead configuration works even if no screen is connected. Thus I use radeon configuration at work with a projector so I don't have to restart xorg. Otherwise ATI configuration works fine.

If it doesn't work for you, post /var/log/Xorg.0.log file next time.

Naturally, touchpad/mouse/keyboard can be changed to whatever your preferences are. 

```

#

# ATI.DRI.DualHead

#

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Ati Layout Dual Head"

    Screen         "ScreenAti"

    Screen         "ScreenAti-1" LeftOf "ScreenAti"

    

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0"  "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0"     "CorePointer" 

    InputDevice    "touchpad"   "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

#

# ATI DRI

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Ati Layout"

    Screen         "ScreenAti"  0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0"  "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0"     "CorePointer" 

    InputDevice    "touchpad"   "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

#

#  X11 radeon DualHead NO_DRI

#

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Xorg Layout"

    Screen         "ScreenXorg" 0 0 

    Screen         "ScreenXorg-1" LeftOf "ScreenXorg" 

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0"  "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0"     "CorePointer" 

    InputDevice    "touchpad"   "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

   

    # ModulePath  "/usr/lib/modules"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/cronyx/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/cronyx/75dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/cronyx/100dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/efont-unicode"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/freefont"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/intlfonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/jmk/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/lfpfonts-fix"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/lfpfonts-var"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ukr"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

    

    #FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts /util"

    #FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/truetype"

    #FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

    Option    "XkbLayout"   "us"

    Option    "XkbVariant"  "winkeys"

    Option    "XkbOptions"  "grp:shift_toggle"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse0"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option      "Protocol"      "ExplorerPS/2"      # Option      "Protocol"      "IMPS/2" 

    Option      "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"

    Option      "Buttons"       "7"

    Option      "ZAxisMapping"  "6 7"

    Option      "Resolution"    "500"

    Option      "Emulate3Buttons"

    Option      "Emulate3Timeout"   "50"

EndSection

#

# Touchpad - Synaptics driver

#

Section "InputDevice"

    Driver      "synaptics"

    Identifier  "touchpad"

    Option      "Device"            "/dev/input/event2"

    Option      "Protocol"          "event"

    Option      "Resolution"        "650"

    # Option      "SendCoreEvents"

    # Next line required only if you want to disable the mousepad while typing:

    Option   "SHMConfig" "on"

    

    Option      "LeftEdge"              "120"

    Option      "RightEdge"             "830"

    Option      "TopEdge"               "120"

    Option      "BottomEdge"            "660"

    Option      "FingerLow"             "25"

    Option      "FingerHigh"            "30"

    Option      "MaxTapTime"            "180"

    Option      "MaxTapMove"            "220"

    Option      "VertScrollDelta"       "100"

    Option      "MinSpeed"              "0.1"

    Option      "MaxSpeed"              "1.2"

    Option      "AccelFactor"           "0.06"

    

    Option      "EmulateMidButtonTime"  "25"

    Option      "EdgeMotionMinSpeed"    "400"

    Option      "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed"    "1000"

    Option      "UpDownScrolling"       "1"

    Option      "CircularScrolling"     "1"                # left top corner

    Option      "CircScrollDelta"       "0.1"

    Option      "CircScrollTrigger"     "1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load  "synaptics"

    # This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    # This loads the GLX module

    Load  "GLcore"

    Load  "glx"

    Load  "record"

    # Load  "fbdevhw"

    Load  "dri"

    

    # This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load  "freetype"

    Load  "type1"

             

    Load  "extmod"

    # This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

    # initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

EndSection

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

#   Screens

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Section "Screen"

   Identifier      "ScreenXorg"

   Device          "X300xorg"

   Monitor         "LaptopLCD"

   DefaultDepth    24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth      24

      Modes     "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" "320x200"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier      "ScreenXorg-1"

   Device          "X300xorg-1"

   Monitor         "ExternalMonitor"

   DefaultDepth    24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth      24

      Modes      "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" "320x200"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier      "ScreenAti"

   Device          "X300ati"

   Monitor         "LaptopLCD"

   DefaultDepth    24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth 24

      Modes "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1280x960" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" "320x200"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier      "ScreenAti-1"

   Device          "X300ati-1"

   Monitor         "ExternalMonitor"

   DefaultDepth    24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth 24

      Modes "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" "320x200"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

#   Monitors

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier      "LaptopLCD"

    VendorName      "QDS"

    ModelName       "6"

    Option          "DPMS"

# 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode

    ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

    

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier "ExternalMonitor"

    

    # Option "dpms"          # doesn't work correctly if the monitor off at the load time (which is the case with the external monitor)

    

    HorizSync       31.5-107

    VertRefresh     48-120

EndSection

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

#   Devices

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "X300xorg"

    Driver      "radeon"

    VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

    BoardName   "M22 [Radeon Mobility M300]"

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen      0 

    Option      "NoAccel"         "off"

    Option      "RenderAccel"     "on"

    Option      "MergedFB"         "off"

    Option      "EnablePageFlip"   "on"

    Option      "BIOSHotkeys"      "on"

    

    Option      "MonitorLayout"     "LVDS,CRT"

    Option      "DPMS"              "on"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "X300xorg-1"

    Driver      "radeon"

    VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

    BoardName   "M22 [Radeon Mobility M300]"

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen      1 

    

    Option      "NoAccel"         "off"

    Option      "RenderAccel"     "on"

    Option      "MergedFB"         "off"

    Option      "EnablePageFlip"   "on"

    Option      "BIOSHotkeys"     "on"

    Option      "MonitorLayout"   "CRT,LVDS"

    Option      "DPMS"            "off"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "X300ati"

    Driver      "fglrx"

    VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

    BoardName   "M22 [Radeon Mobility M300]"

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen      0

    # === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

    # === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no" 

        

    # === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

    # ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

    # === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"      "0x00000100"

    #Option "DesktopSetup"      "(null)"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"     "0" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"     "LVDS,CRT"

    # Option "IgnoreEDID"        "off"

    # Option "HSync2"            "31.5 - 80.5" 

    # Option "VRefresh2"         "60 - 60" 

    

    Option "DPMS"              "off"

    

    # === TV-out Management ===

    Option "TVFormat"                   "NTSC-M"     

    Option "TVStandard"                 "VIDEO"     

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

    

    # === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

    Option "CapabilitiesEx"             "0x00000000"

    # === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

    # === OpenGL Overlay ===

    # Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

    #       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

    

    # === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

    

    # === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

    

    # === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

    

    # === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

    

    # === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no" 

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "X300ati-1"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=5460

    Screen 1

    Option      "DPMS"            "off"

    Option      "MonitorLayout"   "CRT,LVDS"

EndSection

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

#   Other

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection 

#Section "Extensions"

#    Option "Composite" "Enable"

#EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.  This contains various server-wide Options.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

 # Option "Xinerama" "on"

 # This option enables the use of the Ctrl+Alt+Keypad-Divide key

 # sequence to deactivate any active keyboard and mouse grabs. 

 Option "AllowDeactivateGrabs"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option   "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option   "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option   "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

    Option   "DontZoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option   "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client.

#    Option   "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings.

#    Option   "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option   "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

# Set the basic blanking screen saver timeout.

#    Option   "blank time"   "2"   # 5 minutes

# Set the DPMS timeouts.  These are set here because they are global

# rather than screen-specific.  These settings alone don't enable DPMS.

# It is enabled per-screen (or per-monitor), and even then only when

# the driver supports it.

#    Option   "standby time"   "3"

#    Option   "suspend time"   "4"

#    Option   "off time"   "5"

# On some platform the server needs to estimate the sizes of PCI

# memory and pio ranges. This is done by assuming that PCI ranges

# don't overlap. Some broken BIOSes tend to set ranges of inactive

# devices wrong. Here one can adjust how aggressive the assumptions

# should be. Default is 0.

# Option   "EstimateSizesAggresively" "0"

EndSection

```

----------

## linumik

 *Louis wrote:*   

> ok, 
> 
> just need to use the last ati-drivers (i win 400 fps today   ).

 

```

*  x11-drivers/ati-drivers

      Latest version available: 8.22.5

      Latest version installed: 8.22.5

      Size of downloaded files: 191,886 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.ati.com

      Description: Ati precompiled drivers for r350, r300, r250 and r200 chipsets

      License:     ATI

```

1400x1050 -- 403 frames in 5.0 seconds = 80.600 FPS

1280 x 1024 -- 466 frames in 5.0 seconds = 93.200 FPS

1024 x 768 -- 782 frames in 5.0 seconds = 156.400 FPS

800 x 600 -- 1299 frames in 5.0 seconds = 259.800 FPS

640 x 480 -- 2042 frames in 5.0 seconds = 408.400 FPS

And fgl_glxgears 

640 x 480 -- 1770 frames in 5.0 seconds = 354.000 FPS

I am not sure where you found 400fps? Or you use 200x200 resolution to play?  :Wink: 

----------

## beatryder

Can anyone confirm that the synaptics module will actually work?

I would love to have region scrolling (you know the one where part of the touchpad allows you to scroll) working.

----------

## linedpaper

It's working for me.  I followed the synaptics wiki (mine at least is an alps not a synaptics, but works with the same drivers/tools) added the necessary lines to the xorg.conf you sent me and it all works great.  I wish I had somewhere to host that file, it would be nice to have an x300 xorg.conf on the wiki as well.

----------

## linedpaper

Bluetooth question...I got my mouse working, but I have to reconnect it every single time I reboot, or leave it sitting for a while.  The mouse stops sending signals after a certain amount of time unused to conserve battery and therefore loses it's connection.  Anyone know how to get the device auto-recognized so when I press the button on the mouse it will be seen again?  I have kbluetooth or whichever kde one and it seems pretty confusing, I prefer setting it up in the console.

----------

## VinzC

 *linedpaper wrote:*   

> Bluetooth question...I got my mouse working, but I have to reconnect it every single time I reboot, or leave it sitting for a while.  The mouse stops sending signals after a certain amount of time unused to conserve battery and therefore loses it's connection.  Anyone know how to get the device auto-recognized so when I press the button on the mouse it will be seen again?

 

One of my colleagues has a bluetooth mouse and he must do exactly the same but he's under Windows. I don't know if there is a way to have it auto-reconnect however.

----------

## linedpaper

I have it auto connecting in windows.  I'm just trying to figure out how to do it in gentoo.

----------

## linumik

 *beatryder wrote:*   

> Can anyone confirm that the synaptics module will actually work?
> 
> I would love to have region scrolling (you know the one where part of the touchpad allows you to scroll) working.

 

Works for me. xorg.conf file I posted, has all those scroll regions configured.

----------

## bfdi533

I have a question about the internal NIC and battery usage.  I have found that if I leave the internal NIC enabled I only get about 45-60 minutes of battery usage before I have to either turn off or charge.

Under Windows, Dell has a driver that lets you disable the NIC if on battery power and when using this feature under Windows my battery time is much longer, more like 2-3 hours.

Does anyone know of a way to disable the internal NIC when on battery power in Linux?

----------

## linumik

 *bfdi533 wrote:*   

> Does anyone know of a way to disable the internal NIC when on battery power in Linux?

 

unload the driver. You can do it automatically with acpi scripts if you'd like. I just do it manually.

----------

## bfdi533

 *linumik wrote:*   

> unload the driver. You can do it automatically with acpi scripts if you'd like. I just do it manually.

 

Ah, I did not know it was that simple.  It is back to genkernel then to rebuild my kernel with the NIC driver as a module since I just recently rebuilt it as built-in.  I need to try the suspend stuff anyway so maybe now is the time to do both.

Thanks for the tip.

----------

## Batman99

hi!

I have a problem with my i915GM!

The LCD did not resume operation after closing and reopening it.

I try some possibility, but neither is working.

This is my lid.sh

```

cat /etc/acpi/lid.sh

#This file created by Ryan Neufeld August 2005

lidstate=`cat /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID/state | gawk '{print $2}'`;

case "$lidstate" in

        open)

                #/usr/bin/radeontool light on;

                xset dpms force on;

                #echo 0x80000001 > /proc/acpi/video/VID/LCD/state;

                ;;

        closed)

                #/usr/bin/radeontool light off;

                xset dpms force off;

                #echo 0x80000001 > /proc/acpi/video/VID/LCD/state;

                ;;

esac

```

If i write in the konsol by hand "xset dpms force off" than the console will be on again. But it does not work with acpid.

lid.sh is in /etc/acpi, it is executable, acpid is running. What can I do? Ho can I make acpi to run lid.sh in case of closing/opening lid?

thx

----------

## VinzC

Use the whole path to the xset command instead of just the command name, i.e. /usr/bin/xset .

----------

## beatryder

Do any of you with the X300 have XComposite working?

This is what happens to me when I try:

http://neucode.org/images/snapshot1.png

----------

## bszente

 *beatryder wrote:*   

> Do any of you with the X300 have XComposite working?

 

I'm using the Modular Xorg 7, with the CVS version of the opensource dri and radeon r300 driver. I experienced lockups with the drivers included in the 2.6.15 kernel. The CVS versions are stable (at least for me).

If I don't enable EXA, than xcompmgr with drop-shadows is working very well and very fast with Gnome. Only the transparency with transset is slow, but at least it's working.

But xcompmgr (composite) is NOT working with ATI's proprietary driver. I got a similar screen, that you have.

XGL is also hanging up many times with the Kororaa LiveCD, but it seems that this is solved:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL#ATI_PCI-Express_x300.2Fx700.2Fx.3F.3F.3F_random_lockups

----------

## beatryder

Where is it that I should be disabling the mttr stuff? In the kernel?

----------

## bszente

 *beatryder wrote:*   

> Where is it that I should be disabling the mttr stuff? In the kernel?

 

You should add the following line to your Device section to your xorg.conf:

```
Option       "mtrr" "off"
```

On this Ubuntu Wiki site you can find a complete device section. I tried it with the Kororaa LiveCD, and it seems to work very well with my D610 and X300. I let mtrr on and I turned on even FSAA. No lockups yet. I'm planning to install XGL on my laptop for everyday use.

----------

## beatryder

its already there.....

----------

## kabutop

Hi,

I've got problem to suspend to RAM my laptop. Hibernate works fine... but i can't with any tested methods use ACPI S3 mode.

If I try acpitool -s, my laptop seems to go to sleep mode but when i restart the laptop, it's just a normal boot.

If I use gnome-power-manager to suspend the laptop : same symptoms !

I followed this wiki (http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Dell_Latitude_D610) for the install...

My conf :

- Kernel 2.6.15-suspend2-r8

- Ati-Drivers 8.21.7-r1

- BIOS A06

No problem with ACPI S3 and framebuffer consoles (i use gensplash) ?

And you ? What's your method to suspend to ram ?

Sorry for my bad english   :Embarassed: 

----------

## linumik

 *kabutop wrote:*   

> 
> 
> My conf :
> 
> - Kernel 2.6.15-suspend2-r8
> ...

 

Don't use suspend2. use gentoo-sources. suspend2 to RAM never worked for me, but original suspend that is already in the kernel works much better.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3109852-highlight-.html#3109852

----------

## kabutop

COOL   :Very Happy: 

works perfectly !

Thanks !

----------

## kabutop

Hello,

Here my CFLAGS :

```
CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
```

Is it okay for my DELL D610 with a Intel Pentium M processor 2.13GHz ?

Thanks !

----------

## gninja

I started a new thread (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-455665.html), but I'm not getting any hits, so I'll as here as well.

I've got a d810, the keyboard mappings test out (as far as I can tell) identical to a d610.

I can't get the vol-up/down/mute buttons to work, and the cdrom eject button, after ejecting, locks the keyboard until I restart x.

relevant lines in .def file:

```
<VolUp        keycode="115"/>

<VolDown      keycode="114"/>

<Mute         keycode="113"/>

<userdef      keycode="137" command="/usr/bin/eject">Eject</userdef>
```

hotkeys.conf excerpt:

```
#VolUp=/usr/local/bin/mixer-control.sh 1+ PCM;echo test | wall

VolUp=echo test | wall

VolDown=/usr/local/bin/mixer-control.sh 1- PCM

Mute=/usr/local/bin/mixer-control.sh toggle PCM
```

Any ideas?

----------

## linumik

 *gninja wrote:*   

> hotkeys.conf excerpt:
> 
> ```
> #VolUp=/usr/local/bin/mixer-control.sh 1+ PCM;echo test | wall
> 
> ...

 

```

 cat /usr/share/hotkeys/latitude-d610.def 

<?xml version="1.0"?>

<definition>

  <config model="Dell Latitude D610">

    <Go         keycode="160" />

    <PrevTrack  keycode="174" />

    <NextTrack  keycode="176" />

  </config>

  

  <contributor>

    <name>Everyone</name>

    <email></email>

  </contributor>

  

</definition>

```

```

 cat /etc/hotkeys.conf 

############################################################

# Global configuration for hotkeys                         #

############################################################

# These are the default values.

# A line starting with # is a comment.

### Specify the default keyboard  (without the .def extension) so you

### don't need to specify -t every time

Kbd=latitude-d610

CDROM=none

NextTrack=/usr/local/bin/mixer-control.sh 1+ Master PCM Headphone

PrevTrack=/usr/local/bin/mixer-control.sh 1- Master PCM Headphone

Go=/usr/local/bin/mixer-control.sh toggle Master PCM Headphone IEC958

```

----------

## linumik

 *kabutop wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> Here my CFLAGS :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I don't see problem using it, but there is a better flag with gcc 3.4+

```
-march=pentium-m
```

----------

## beatryder

 *gninja wrote:*   

> I started a new thread (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-455665.html), but I'm not getting any hits, so I'll as here as well.
> 
> I've got a d810, the keyboard mappings test out (as far as I can tell) identical to a d610.
> 
> I can't get the vol-up/down/mute buttons to work, and the cdrom eject button, after ejecting, locks the keyboard until I restart x.
> ...

 

I have the same problem, I have even gone so far as to configure a scancode/keybinding for it, but I believe its a BIOS key of some kind.

----------

## subrahmanyan

Hi all D610 owners  :Smile: 

I have a PCMCIA GPRS/EDGE card (it's an Option EDGE Combo). The problem is that packets go through the card only when the CPU is not idle. For example, XMMS (consuming about 2% CPU) needs to be running while I'm connected - in that case packet loss is 0%, Otherwise it jumps to 60-80%.

If I pass processor.max_cstate=2 to the kernel in grub.conf, the problem disappears and the connection is working fine. Which means that if the CPU is in state C3 or C4, it's unable to handle PCMCIA communication.

Does anyone have a similar experience and/or a solution to this problem? The first workaround is to disable C3 and C4 states of the CPU by passing processor.max_cstate=2 to the kernel. But this makes the fan turn on more often and probably has an impact on battery life (didn't check that). The other workaround is to have an application like XMMS (or another one that continuously consumes a bit of CPU) running while connected. But both these are just workarounds and not solutions...

Any ideas?

----------

## SDNick484

Is anyone here undervolting their Pentium-M on their D610?  I stumbled upon the Gentoo Wiki HowTo [1] for it today and decided to give it a shot (I happen to already be running a supported kernel, beyond-r2).  On my P-M 760 (2.0GHz) I use:

$ cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/op_points_table

798000:700,1064000:796,1330000:876,1596000:956,1995000:1164

The number before the colon is the frequency in Hz, and the number after

is voltage in mV. My initial frequency:voltage was:

798000:988,1064000:1084,1330000:1164,1596000:1244,1995000:1356

So far I haven't had any lockups (been up for 4+ hours, switching between batteries and AC).  I went ahead and installed the init script to enable undervolting at boot, but I'm curious if anyone else is doing this with the D610.  

On a side note, I also have Xgl/Compiz installed locally and they run great with the X300 as long as I kill xscreensaver.  I have left the machine on all day with Xgl many times and didn't have any crashes (although a couple times suspend2 misbehaved with it and wouldn't go to sleep); I've been using Xgl locally since around the time Kororaa 0.1 came out (although Kororaa locked up on me every time).

[1] http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Undervolt_a_Pentium_M_CPU

----------

## beatryder

 *subrahmanyan wrote:*   

> Hi all D610 owners 
> 
> I have a PCMCIA GPRS/EDGE card (it's an Option EDGE Combo). The problem is that packets go through the card only when the CPU is not idle. For example, XMMS (consuming about 2% CPU) needs to be running while I'm connected - in that case packet loss is 0%, Otherwise it jumps to 60-80%.
> 
> If I pass processor.max_cstate=2 to the kernel in grub.conf, the problem disappears and the connection is working fine. Which means that if the CPU is in state C3 or C4, it's unable to handle PCMCIA communication.
> ...

 

----------

## Louis

Suspend 2 ram works out of box with 2.6.16-suspend2-r7

----------

## beatryder

Actually on my box, it doesnt. ACPI dies after the second suspend.

----------

## Louis

it works for me after more than 5 suspends to ram...sorry

----------

## beatryder

could you post the steps you did to get it working??

for me acpi stops working after the 2nd resume.

----------

## tmske

hi, could somebody help getting my suspend to ram working?

I've tried suspend2 and it doesn't work, but I read in this post that the older suspend does work so I tried it, but it still doesn't work   :Confused: 

----------

## GabrieleB

just setup gentoo on my d610  :Very Happy: 

runs fine, but sound is not working at all.

What did you set up ? alsa in the kernel or alsa-drivers ?

----------

## subrahmanyan

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

> just setup gentoo on my d610 
> 
> runs fine, but sound is not working at all.
> 
> What did you set up ? alsa in the kernel or alsa-drivers ?

 

Alsa in the kernel. Here is the relevant part of kernel config:

```

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_BUS=y

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# ISA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1816A is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS100 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT2320 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMI8330 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4236 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DT019X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1688 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES18XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB8 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB16 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M=y

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

```

Hope it helps...

----------

## b00x

Has anyone had troubles with getting sound working on a Dell Lat. D610?

However, a more interesting solution would be setting up streaming to my WinXP desktop's speakers, so both computers can fight over audio output, haha!

----------

## yeboy

Anyone got rendering working with Xorg 7.0?  Trying to get Xgl running.  I have an i915 btw.

----------

## beatryder

 *b00x wrote:*   

> Has anyone had troubles with getting sound working on a Dell Lat. D610?
> 
> However, a more interesting solution would be setting up streaming to my WinXP desktop's speakers, so both computers can fight over audio output, haha!

 

Sound was easy, just use the intel sound driver from the kernel. not the HDA one, but the other one.

----------

## milothurston

Can anyone suggest what might be wrong with bluetooth on my D610? 

I've got the bluetooth and hci_usb drivers, and have installed bluez-utils. Loading bluetooth gives this:

```

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.8

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.8

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.7

```

However, hciconfig shows absolutely nothing, and Fn-F2 gives me this:

```

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x88 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e008 <keycode>' to make it known.

```

Any suggestions welcome!

----------

## EduFer

How to fix wifi led problem. 

Someone here asked about it. I just had exactly the same problem with my D610. The problem is solved if you downlonad and install the last version of the drivers. It is available from 

http://www.intel.com/support/wireless/wlan/sb/cs-010623.htm

Good luck.

----------

## lorano

Ive got the system working and I have my audio working with the kernel drivers. I'm trying to get lineak to work.  It keeps kicking back the error

oops! unable to open the mixer device /dev/mixer (sound init)

oops! unable to open the mixer device /dev/mixer

I looked in the dev tree, and hey guess  what /dev/mixer doesn't exist. I still can't find the right /dev  to pass to lineak though. Does anyone have a working lineakd.conf or can you tell me how to find out which entry in the /dev tree is the device itself?

----------

## Radioman09

I am not sure if this is the right forum but here is my problem.

I just downloaded a Widget program from Yahoo.com that came with a couple of clock Widgets. The problem I am having is that the time displayed on the two clock Widgets is 7 hours ahead of the real time clock in the computer. The real time clock is set for mountain time zone (Montana) and is correct. I checked to see if I had the latest driver for the system clock and I do. In my timezone 7 hours ahead would be GMT if that means anything. It's not the the Widgets because I downloaded them to another computer (Dell Dimension 2400) with the same OS and they work fine.  :Very Happy: 

Thanks for your help,

Steve

----------

## bszente

Hello,

did any of you managed to configure and use successfully the NetworkManager application especially with WPA2 wifi networks?

Regards,

bszente

----------

